# FAC - December 2013



## Marchwind

December :shocked: I survived Thanksgiving, I had a blast with with my kids. I've got about 3 different projects going, nothing big just little things. I still haven't figured out if the 3-needle or grafting is better, I'm going to try grafting next, I will have to tie two pieces together to have enough yarn.

Okay,

This is the FAC (Fiber Arts Chat). We use this space to come together and talk about all things in our lives, not just the fiber related stuff. If you are new to the Fiber Forum please take the time to introduce yourself. You can do it here or start a thread of your own. If you prefer to sit in the back of the room and just watch and read, that's fine. But we would all love it if you would take the time and tell us about yourself. You are under no obligation to post but we do like to know who we are talking to. If you ever need help with anything please do NOT hesitate to ask. There is nothing that we consider a "stupid question", we all started at the beginning. There are no or very, very few absolutes in the fiber arts, so be prepared to get lots of advice, some of it may differ . Remember we LOVE photographs. You don't have to be an expert at photography, just post a photo. It really helps to motivate people and inspire them. It also helps if you have a question about something if you can post a photo of it or provide a link to what you are talking about. Lastly, enjoy the forum.

What are you all working on now that the rush to Christmas and the other winter holidays is on?

We have cold weather here but no snow. Today is supposed to be almost 40 the is rain and freezing rain in the forecast for the next couple of days, YUCK!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

subzero weather is on our way by the end of the week! So, we will be heading to the woods today to gather Christmas greenery before it gets here.

No rush to finish gifts but I do have three projects I would LOVE to get done on or before December 25th. 

We have a little snow on the ground right now but my understanding is that starting tonight and going through Wednesday that will all change.  Let it snow!


----------



## Kasota

I've had 4 glorious days off over the Thanksgiving Holiday. I'm going to savor today before heading back into the fray. Monday will be crazy busy. I'm the hiring manager for our business unit and I've got the last of 32 people that I hired starting on Monday. I will be glad when it is over and I have them parceled out to their new supervisors! These 10 hour days at work are killing me. 

I'm looking forward to this next Saturday when I can go to the local hand crafters fair where they will also have some demonstrations. I'm hoping to hook up with some spinners who might be able to lead me a little further down the garden path...

WIHH, I got another PM from you but there was nothing there except what I had pm'd to you. Weird. Should I just pm you my regular email? 

I am almost done with a scarf I have been working on. I'm torn between starting a shawl with some of the new yarn I just got or diving into needle felting. I picked up a few things to just get going to see if I will like it. Some of the pictures I've seen on Pinterest are so inspiring!


----------



## featherbottoms

I have been working on two shawls for my friend to give as gifts this Christmas. I finally took the second one off the small loom the other day. All I have to do is trim the fringe and press both them and they will be ready to go. I will see if I can get pictures before I send them off. The big loom has a cloth project that's been on there since the first of August. It's a long warp, maybe 9 or 10 yards. The warp is mountain colors handpainted 85% merino/15% silk in Alpine (a blue blend) and the weft is a natural brown alpaca. I had planned to make two shawls using two different weft colors but decided to just make one long piece of cloth. I have no idea what will happen to it when it's finished. I really do need to get it off the loom so need to work on it more.

Webs (yarn.com) had a big sale on discontinued colors last week and I bought enough yarn to last a long time (I think I got 44 skeins). Just the week before I had ordered a 2.2 lb cone of natural camel and 4 skeins of yak from the same place. The yak is almost as soft as cashmere. I have found that I tend to buy silks, linens, fine merino, cashmeres, and unusual fibers. I need to stop shopping. My large cedar trunk is full and I don't have anywhere to put the new yarn that hasn't arrived yet.

We lost our Great Pyrenees, Augustus, to cancer in October. He was 8 1/2 years young and we had had him since he was about 6 weeks old. At 185 lbs, he was truly a big dog but one of the most loving ones (at least to us) we've had. We had not planned to get another dog right now but the house just didn't seem the same without one. I really am partial to the giant breeds but about three weeks ago I went to the pound and brought home a small, maybe 20 lbs when full grown, mixed breed female. Her name is Roxie and she's about 3 months old. Then last week I went to Albuquerque and picked up a purebred Saint Bernard puppy that's about 10 weeks old. His new name is Max and he was already 35.5 lbs when we went to the vet on Wednesday. We had forgotten how much fun it is to house break and train puppies!! 

I do have pictures of the puppies - here's Augustus (several years ago), Roxie and Max (both taken on the day I brought them home).


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota - you can email me at [email protected] I have reported this to site administration


----------



## Pearl B

Im sorry you lost Augustus. I didn't know a dog could get to be 185pds, Wow.
The new ones are adorable!


----------



## BlueberryChick

I'm so sorry about Augustus! He was very handsome. We have a rescue Pyr, Abby. She was abandoned at our vet's office. She's only about 80 pounds, but still seems huge, especially next to Frodo the Wonder Yorkie. She is the most gentle dog with our children, flopping down for belly rubs every chance she gets. Your new puppies are precious!

December is here?! I even talked to my 8yo daughter about it this morning, and the new FAC still surprised me. 

My shopping is done, except for a few stocking stuffers. I have a couple of gifts to finish making, including socks for my sister-in-law. I cast on sock #2 last night during the Carolina/Clemson game (Go Gamecocks!). I shudder to think of the mistakes I made while distracted.

The fall decorations are packed away and the Christmas tree is up. Whew! It feels like a bit of a mad rush, with Thanksgiving coming late this year. It's just 3 1/2 weeks until Christmas--eek!


----------



## Woodpecker

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Kasota - you can email me at [email protected] I have reported this to site administration


WIHH the same thing happened to me. I am glad I'm not the only one because I wasn't sure why WIHH would send me a blank pm.

Anyway I bought a new to me car yesterday as my old one is on it's last wheels. They are even delivering it from the dealer a 30 minute drive away. They are delivering it because my insurance agent wasn't able to do the insurance so I couldn't take it home last night and was disappointed. This cheers me up. I went from driving 2002 Ford Focus to driving a 2007 Pontiac G6. Not bad either, the deal was right. Praise the Lord for this one as I needed it.

featherbottoms I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## weever

Here's what we've been busy with the last two weekends (and we have two more upcoming weekends)--a Christmas market (Kerstmarkt) in our little town.


----------



## Kasota

Featherbottoms, I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your Great Pyrenees. I know what you mean about a place not just being the same without a dog around. You new dogs look sweet as can be! 

BlueberryChick - I would love to see a picture of your two dogs side by side! 

Woodpecker, that's wonderful about the new car! Good for you and I'm so glad they were able to deliver it! 

Weever, your market looks very pretty and inviting. I peeked at your Etsy shop - you have some beautiful things there! I was also tickled pink to see you have Polypays! When I had my farm I also raised Polypays. Sure do miss them! You have a very nice blog, too. 

I spent the day cleaning and organizing and going through boxes of this and that. Amazing what I found that I had forgotten about. Amazing how much stuff went into the recycle bin. I gave a bunch of stuff to my sister that I suspect she may have given me in the first place.


----------



## featherbottoms

Thank you all for the kind words about Augustus. I know he was "just a dog" but they become so much a part of the family you really grieve for them when they are gone. We lost our last one about 18 months ago, and he was 17 years old. He had been with us almost our entire lives together. Augustus was the youngest, and the last, of the original 4 we had.

Woodpecker, I may not post about it but I have been following your posts. I don't call myself a survivor, yet, I have another 16 months to go for that, but I know your feelings all too well. I wish you peace and blessings.

And Kasota, welcome to the fold.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kasota, my iPad refuses to let me upload pictures directly, but I'm going to try a link to an older blog post. It has a picture of Abby trying to get Frodo to play.

http://bedesisters.blogspot.com/2011/07/dont-mess-with-me-big-dog.html


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you kasota and featherbottoms. featherbottoms I will remember to keep you in my prayers.


----------



## ejagno

Welcome to the first day of December all. Wow, I think I lost the past 6 months and I sure do miss them. 

We had a wonderful thanksgiving at my middle son's new house. It was so much fun being a guest instead of a host...............although DH and I still ended up doing most of the prep, cooking and cleaning. LOL Son and DIL just weren't themselves but we figured it was from having their first big family gathering. Well, it wasn't that. They were waiting to tell us that we are going to be grandparents again. I am so excited. This is the greatest news I've had in a while. Oddly for the past month I've been clipping and saving some really great diaper coupons. I guess now I'll start putting them to good use. LOL

Well, let's talk about my new kitten Rambo. Rambo is a bit of a fiber fanatic himself. If Rambo chews one more yarn in half in the middle of a project he will be in fiber heaven. While at work he got into my craft room and I must have at least 300 small pieces of yarn everywhere. He's not picky because there is cotton, acrylic, bamboo, silk and all fibers in the mix. Out of the 4 projects I had on needles he's managed to chew every one of the working yarns breaking it in half, thirds, quarters and I think one is in 8' sections..............for yards.

WIHH, miss the south yet? We are going to be hovering around 80Âº by weeks end. We got a good cold shot of weather Monday and Tuesday with crazy winds and cold rain. Of course my neighbors house caught fire at 1 a.m. having us removed from my house and standing in the driveway for 3 hours barefoot with nothing but a robe and nightgown on. OMG, it was cold. Thank God I found my robe in the dark or I would have been even more embarrassed with 8 fire trucks full of guys in front of my house. They got it under control and left around 4am only to have it reignite double the size with flames and debris literally shooting towards my house by 6am. With round 2 I made sure I had clothes, a coat and shoes on that time. LOL


----------



## Falls-Acre

Just a quick pop-in to say "hi." I am insanely busy this week and probably every week right up through the holiday. This is my busiest season! No time for spinning, weaving, or other leisurely pursuits, it's nothing but crochet, knit, crochet... But I do love it.  Cold weather has been teasing us, with on-off hard hits. Some fairly heavy lows have taken it's toll on my critters. And the wild ones must be having a hard time too, 'cause they are hitting me harder than usual too. I've lost most of my hens and a few rabbits too to those annoying prowlers. Apparently something tried to grab one of the duck boys, but his thick neck down saved his life. He lost a handful of feathers, but kept his neck!


----------



## 354508

I'm trying to finish a scarf for my mother for christmas, then I hope to whip up a pair of slippers for my grandma, and a bookmark. I don't know if I'll be able to get the slippers done, I'm having a hard time finding a pattern for a size 11 women's shoe with no back. I may just have to try and make something up. Wish me luck!


----------



## hercsmama

Good morning all!
Been busier than a three legged cat trying to bury a turd on an icy pond here lately. Just bananas busy. Between the Holidays, Dad and laying the new floors, it's been run, run, run for the last few weeks.
I'm so sorry about Augustus Featherbottoms. We have two working Pyrs, Maggie and Murphy, and i just couldn't imagine what I'd do with out them. Murphy is about 170 now, and Mags is a petite 132, they are 22 months old and littermates. 
It's going to be 65 or so here today, but by Wednesday that all changes, the high for the next week won't reach 30, lows in the single digits. 
This Texan is ready for it, lot's of wood piled up, and plenty of fiber to keep me busy inside!
Here's a few pics of the floors in progress, coming right along!
In the one you can see the nasty 50 yo linoleum we are replacing, also a gratuitous Monster Murphy pic, the old picnic table is his "Special Place" he lives up there, King of all he surveys!


----------



## Taylor R.

I've been ridiculously busy as well. We had 3 Thanksgivings, my daughter's birthday party, and I had to put in 40+ hours at work since Thursday. I finally have a day off, thank goodness, from all the crazy. Now it's time to get the house decorated for Christmas and maybe get some sleep at some point.

Hopefully, I'll find some time today to get some socks started. My foot has not appreciated the rough treatment it's been receiving and it really just wants me to sit in my chair with it propped up on a cushion.


----------



## MDKatie

I'm sorry about Augustus, he was a handsome boy!

The blank PM thing is irking me as well. Someone sent me a nasty PM, and we replied back and forth a few times. After my last PM of "I don't care, have a nice night", I got a blank one in return. I'm curious to know what it said, but not enough to write back and ask. LOL. I was sort of looking for another excuse to report said person, though. 


I'm busy as a bee working on my stuff for the Christmas craft show this Saturday. Check out my latest coffee cozy I made last night.


----------



## Kasota

Blueberry Chick - Thanks for the link to the picture! I wonder if the little one rules the roost! 

I'm getting a batch of that snow, too. Shoveled for an hour after work and you would never know it. Life in Minnesota.  

I got my dog a new sweater. Ashamed to say I bought it but her old one died and she was cold now. It's hilarious to see her get all excited when I pick it up - she runs and jumps on the couch and sticks her head through the opening and tries to stuff her feet through the holes at the same time. She's a wire haired fox terrier. I am grateful beyond measure that she doesn't mess with my yarn.


----------



## 354508

Went to the Dr today for a follow up on my wrist, it's been going numb, and i've been getting shooting pain in my little and ring finger, and can't grip anything in the mornings. Last month they have me a splint to wear overnight and some NSAIDS to take, but they haven't helped. Today the Dr recommended I see a neurologist and have nerve conduction tests done, to decide if steroids or surgery are in my future. :s I'm hoping to avoid surgery, I'm only 26 and don't want to go to that extreme already. I'm waiting to hear back from my Dr for my appointment date with the neurologist. 

I finished the scarf/hat set for my mother for xmas today, and picked up some more yarn to get back to DH's scarf that I sat down a month ago and never got back to. I decided not to make slippers for my grandma this year, I don't think I'd get them finished in time. I am going to make her a bookmark, I should be able to whip that up in an hour or two.


----------



## weever

Plendlful, you might find an AK (applied kinesiology) doc first, to try to avoid both steroids and surgery. You have very little to lose by trying.


----------



## MDKatie

Plendlful said:


> Went to the Dr today for a follow up on my wrist, it's been going numb, and i've been getting shooting pain in my little and ring finger, and can't grip anything in the mornings. Last month they have me a splint to wear overnight and some NSAIDS to take, but they haven't helped. Today the Dr recommended I see a neurologist and have nerve conduction tests done, to decide if steroids or surgery are in my future. :s I'm hoping to avoid surgery, I'm only 26 and don't want to go to that extreme already. I'm waiting to hear back from my Dr for my appointment date with the neurologist.


Are they thinking carpal tunnel? My mom just had surgery for hers at the beginning of October. She'd been having LOTS of numbness and trouble using her hands (she's a quilter, and it's hard to sew if you can't grip the needle). She is SO glad she had the surgery, and wishes she'd have done it years ago. The doc said she was very close to doing so much damage that surgery wouldn't even fix it....so be careful you don't wait too long if you need surgery! I completely understand being hesitant, but she said she is so much better already, and it'll get better with time as the nerve heals. She had to rest her hand for 6 weeks after surgery, which was really hard for her, but now she's totally free to use it again.


----------



## Miz Mary

YAY for December !!! 

My laptop screen was going black a few weeks ago. So I researched it and found it was prob the inverter... Or the backlight bulb .....ok so I found I could order the parts pretty cheap and found a tutorial on how to do it........ Took apart my whole laptop ..... OMG that was scarey !!!!!! Put in the inverter, then put it all back together ....nope ! Not the inverter !!! So, took it all back apart to put a new backlight in ....which is like a fluorescent lightbulb but as small size 0 needles and 8" long !!!!! 
Just as I was putting it all back together, SNAP !!! Broke the bulb !!!! Akk !!!!Had to order a new part wait a week for it ..... Then decided to take this laptop which was all in pieces, the new part, and a sad face to try the computer guy .....he has this experience right ?! NOPE ! Found out what I assumed would be a15 min job for him he had never done had to research it, and was gonna charge me $100 !!! ( was told $35 to $70) ....

In the end I paid $50, and it didn't fix the problem !!! 

So hubby found a good deal on cyber Monday and Santa is bringing me a new laptop !! I am so thankful to have a Nexus even though its not quite the same !

Cold dry weather here....will get a tree tomorrow put up .


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, we went back to Nebraska for Thanksgiving. That was so much fun, and this trip was uneventful! Just a long relaxing drive there and another back. I saw all my sheepies, and my kitties, and my poor old dog, and of course family. 

There were, however, two quite interesting developments over the Thanksgiving weekend. First one, over the last month I have been getting weird spots randomly that to me at first looked like spider bites, but I could find no evidence of spiders or other things (shudder) in our house. Wednesday we drove home, and I woke up Thanksgiving with another one on my arm. I showed my mom, and her diagnosis was that it was hives!  Well, I didn't get any more while I was home, but sure enough, I got more yesterday after eating a snack at dance practice! I am apparently allergic to something, don't know what, but maybe soy? Not wheat, I ate a lot of wheat while home, and not corn, ditto there. In the meantime, I have a big hive spot on my arm and another in my armpit and they are driving me nuts! Until I find out, I've got an app for tracking what you eat and any symptoms, that will eventually supposedly help me figure it out.

The second interesting development is a lot happier. Philip and I have decided to save money, quit his job, and go to Folk School in Sweden and Norway for a year! :bouncy: (A few months in Norway, then a year program in Sweden.) Philip will be studying blacksmithing and woodworking, and I will be studying weaving! (The weaving course includes spinning and dyeing.) I may also have the chance to work in a real bunad (folk costume) shop in Norway! We will also both study dance in Norway. We plan to leave next summer, late June or Early July, for Norway, then the school program starts in August in Sweden and goes for ten months. 

Phase two, when we get back, is a bit more complicated. We would like to start a Folk School somewhere for people to come and learn folk arts, and where we could fly in teachers from other places as well. We are not sure where that would be yet, but Nebraska sounds nice to us. 

This whole affair is both exciting and terrifying. If anyone knows of good grant programs or ways to raise money, we're all ears! We'll likely be doing something like a kickstarter campaign to raise money too, and give out things like drinking horns and handknit socks in exchange for donations. Any other ideas? 

I already have butterflies in my stomach.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

SvenskaFlicka, I am so THRILLED for you and Philip and for following your bliss!

You can DO this! How exciting!!!!

Life is too short and far too many of us stick to the easy path. If anyone can make a go of this, you and Philip can. I have NO doubts. 

As to grants, check with the state's arts council. Also, it is my understanding that the sheep and wool producers often have grants(?) etc to get started with new sheep and wool endeavors. 

Go for it! And don't let ANYONE kill your passion for your dream. NOW is the time to do it. 

Besides, you stand to lose more by NOT trying than by trying and falling flat.


----------



## Pearl B

Congrats SvenskaFlicka!!

I say go for it while the 2 of you are young. It all sounds wonderfully exciting, & something you could turn into a lifes-work/career upon returning.
I don't know much about grants. I like the campaign idea. If your in a smaller town, some of the merchants may well sponsor you. Or see if you can find sponsors in the various arts fields you are involved with.

Good Luck!!


----------



## 354508

MDKatie said:


> Are they thinking carpal tunnel? My mom just had surgery for hers at the beginning of October. She'd been having LOTS of numbness and trouble using her hands (she's a quilter, and it's hard to sew if you can't grip the needle). She is SO glad she had the surgery, and wishes she'd have done it years ago. The doc said she was very close to doing so much damage that surgery wouldn't even fix it....so be careful you don't wait too long if you need surgery! I completely understand being hesitant, but she said she is so much better already, and it'll get better with time as the nerve heals. She had to rest her hand for 6 weeks after surgery, which was really hard for her, but now she's totally free to use it again.


They're thinking either carpal tunnel (my mom had surgery in both wrists for it) or some other form of tendonitis, that's why they want to do the nerve conduction tests, to figure out exactly where the nerve damage is occurring. I have a long family history of joint/mobility issues, and apparently this is a very hereditary issue. I do physical and occupational therapy for my profession, so I'd have to take time off work to heal, and I haven't been with this company long enough to accrue that much medical leave. If they want me to have surgery I'd have to push it off for close to a year to be able to miss 6 weeks of work. I've only recently been having problems (less than 6 months) so I'm hoping to nip it in the bud before it gets too serious.


----------



## Lythrum

That sounds amazing SvenskaFlicka! I agree, go for it while you are young and relatively unencumbered.


----------



## MDKatie

Plendlful, I hope there's a easy (or relatively so) solution for you!!


Svenska, that sounds like an amazing opportunity!!!! I hope you keep us posted on your adventure!


----------



## IowaLez

I have a little secret about reducing pain in your wrists, forearms, and fingers. Just about everything I do is detail work in some way, and involves a lot of handwork, my fingers and hands and forearms can be so tired and aching (lactic acid buildup in the muscles, from effort), but I have outlasted a number of fellow artisans in a number of my long list of hobbies, some by a decade or more. I've had a couple say to me they were giving up -insert activity here- due to the pain, and didn't I have it too? Ummm.... No, I don't. Many times this pain is from tendonitis, not carpal tunnel syndrome. It often occurs when one is doing lots of thumb-in-oppostion with pressure activity. Like when using a rotary cutter a lot while cutting quilt pieces, or a holding/pressing a box cutter blade along a straight edge; you are pressing down a lot/hard. Sometimes you can change how you hold things, or etc, and that can help a lot. 

The Drs will make you wear that brace thingie that holds your thumb and hand a certain way. But there is one thing that people do in their sleep that will aggravate the pain and discomfort greatly. We sleep with our hands and wrists and fingers all curled up, maybe in a ball, tucked in by our cheek or chin, or under the pillow. Usually when sleeping on our side. This is one of the worst things you can do, if you are having pain.

Look at it this way; you spend 8 hours a day sleeping (hopefully) and if you sleep with your hands/arms/wrists all curled up and tense or tight together, balled up, that is a lot of time in a *bad* position. Ideally, you want to sleep with your arms and hands in a straight line. From elbow to fingertips, a straight line, in the same plane. Keep your fingers and palms flat and open, similar to the position of praying with your palms together, fingers straight up. Your hands don't have to be together, as long as they are both straight from elbow to wrist. It's similar to the "Royal Wave" hand position. I often sleep with one hand turned face up, but the palm flat and open, and the other palm down, beside each other. Your fingers should be relaxed. They can curl up a little bit, but the less the better. Don't hold them rigidly flat and open, relax.

Make a mental note to do this with your hands as you drift off to sleep, and if you semi-wake up during the night to roll over, try to remember to get your hands back in position before you sleep again. Every time. Make the effort to train yourself and soon you will do it automatically.

If you can do this, you will begin to feel relief with every passing night.

And during other activities, try to do everything you can ergonomically. Be aware of tensing your hands up, you can use muscles without being tense. We also tend to hold our breath when tensing up our hands, so remember to breathe. Be aware of how you hold your knitting needles or crochet hooks - I've heard some people say they bend or break knitting needles or crochet hooks with such tense hands - that much tension and pressure is really not a good thing to do. Try changing how you hold them, or etc. to relax them. 

And if using a mouse with your PC makes your hands hurt, get a track ball. But not the ones where you use your thumb to roll the ball; that is NOT ergonomic and will just add to your current pain if you have tendonitis already in your thumb/palm, wrist. I have used trackballs since my first PC in 1991, and I HATE mice! (Stan hates my trackball!) Get one where you use your fingers to roll the ball. I have mine set up so, once again, my wrist is not bent, and from fingertip to elbow it's a straight a line as I can manage.

Try this and see if it helps you.


----------



## Kasota

IowaLez, that is a great hint. Some years back a doctor wanted to do surgery on my wrists but I went for a second opinion and the new doc was a woman who said, "I'll be you sleep laying on top of your hands with them all curled up..." Sure enough. Since I worked in a rehab facility at the time (physical, occupational, etc) one of the OT's who was a hand specialist said they would make me a custom set of sleeping braces as part of a class he was teaching. They made a huge difference. It was a little hard to get used to at first but eventually I was able to re-train myself to not sleep laying on my wrists and I was able to avoid surgery. 

Miz Mary - congratulations on getting a new computer! Woot!

SvenskaFlicka - what an awesome adventure! Congratulations! I'll look forward to hearing of all the things you will learn! And what a great plan to have a Folk School! 

It has been snowing, snowing and snowing some more. I am tired of shoveling! My sidewalk snowbanks are now taller than I am. Bless my brother who keeps my parking spot plowed out! We got enough snow to make the national news. Work closed up shop early and it took us forever just to dig our cars out enough to leave. The plow trucks couldn't keep up with the snow and guys with trucks were driving back and forth in the rows to make a path for the rest of us to use. I am hoping we have a snow day tomorrow and they shut things down so that I could stay home and work with my new needle felting things.


----------



## 354508

I do have a splint to wear at night for my right hand, which is worse than the other, and unfortunately is my dominant hand. It is helping, as I can tell the difference the next day if I forget to wear it. I have been making a conscious effort to sleep with my arms down, as I had been sleeping with my arms above my head, and my shoulders were starting to bother me. My shoulders aren't an issue since I changed that sleeping pattern. I do lay on my side to sleep, I'm well enough endowed that sleeping on my back makes it difficult for me to breathe, and I put my arms above my head when sleeping on my stomach. I know I curl my arms up and hold my blankets while falling asleep, it only stands to reason that I do it while sleeping as well. Guess I'll make a conscious effort to stop doing that and hope it helps!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I too have found I tend to sleep with my hands curled into little balls, but I'm getting better at relaxing and holding them flat. I don't want to be like the old ladies in the nursing home who have to sleep with a tennis ball jammed into their fist! 

Of course I will keep you all posted. It appears our first steps to going are something like: apply to school, get visas, have DH start learning Swedish. Luckily, there are a lot of apps for that! (Learning Swedish.)

A couple nights ago, we were at a farewell party for the Norwegian that has been here lately teaching dance, and he told me that if we are in Norway at the right time, we could go moose hunting with him and his son! :nanner:

Also, a while back, I made a Swedish jacket, and I said I would show you... well, we finally got pictures on the computer! It's a jacket such as would have been worn in the 1830's in GÃ¤strikland in Sweden, and is made of black wool, lined with linen. The puffed sleeves were an attempt by country people to emulate the high fashions of the time. (The folk costumes of Sweden did not exist in a vacuum.) There are only three different pieces in each fabric and lining-- front, back, sleeve. Of course you cut out two sleeves and two fronts, but it is a very simple design.

Oh, and I made nÃ¥lbound mittens to go with it! Except, I hadn't finished the thumbs when we were taking the pictures, so I just put the mittens on and hid my thumbs. It was crazy cold-- you can see the Mississippi frozen behind me in some of the pictures from that day, and I was wearing another wool skirt under my dress and still wanted more layers! (I was wearing three, not quite enough.)


----------



## Taylor R.

I've had at least one sick kid home every day this week, and now the youngest (who isn't in school yet) is sick. So much for grocery shopping today!! I am trying desperately not to get whatever this little bug they've got going on is. I work all weekend and as a part-timer, I don't get paid time to use if I can't make it, and I refuse to be one of those people that runs around infecting people with their junk.

The upside to that? My kids are always so cuddly and sweet when they're sick. Plus, I can work on socks while we're cuddling. I'm almost to the heel on both socks that I'm working on.

We sent our pre-approval application in to our mortgage company yesterday, also. Our loan officer doesn't think there should be any problems at all as we've been working towards this for YEARS, saving and working on our credit. If all goes as planned, we'll be spending Easter, or 4th of July at the latest, in our very own home.


----------



## hercsmama

I too find myself waking up with my hands in fists, I'll start working on that, thanks for the tip Lez.
Plendful, I hope you get some relief soon, not fun to be in pain all the time, trust me I know...
Svenska, I think ya'lls plans sound amazing!! Best of luck, and I agree, go get those dreams while you're young, best time for it.
That jacket is beautiful, you do such wonderful work. I love it when you post your dresses and such.:bow:
Taylor, sorry the kid-lits are not feeling well, but Yea on the Mortgage and buying a house!! So exciting! I still remember when we bought our first place, good times.
Today is candy making day for me, Pralines, fudge, and Buckeyes, might even get some Divinity done, if the humidity cooperates... I also need to get some bread baked for the rest of the week, dh finished off the last of it this morning, for his sandwiches for work.
I'll be getting some knitting done while things are cooking down, and baking.
Woke up to 1* on the thermometer, but sustained winds of 25-30 have the wind chill at -25 or so, according to the news. 
The woodstove is a champ though, 75 in the house, and I had to crack a window to get it down to that, LOL!:teehee:


----------



## hercsmama

*PSA !!!! CHRISTMAS CANDY WARNING!!!!*

Do not, sample your fudge and pralines as you make them. You will end up in a sugar coma, and have no ambition to do anything but take a nap for the rest of the day.
This public health announcement has been brought to you by me, I'm going to go take a nap now.....:help:


----------



## Taylor R.

I just realized we haven't planned our annual family Christmas candy marathon yet!! I probably ought to hold off....I cannot control myself when there is 15 lbs of chocolate covered goodness in the house.


----------



## IowaLez

Svenska,

All your works are SOOOO pretty! I just love it when you post photos!

How exciting to be going to Folk School!

I'm sure you guys will have a super time in Sweden and Norway! Norway has ranked as the "happiest country" in the world for at least the last 5 years now, with Sweden close behind. The USA is down about number 20.... My Mom has traveled in Norway and Sweden and enjoyed it very much, she took a cruise on a local mail boat to little ports and inlets and the scenery was outstanding. But she said it was expensive, especially the food.

A number of months ago I spent a good 45 minutes on the phone with a Norwegian man, just talking and comparing notes about our two countries. He was worried his English wasn't good enough, but it was great, I did have to prompt him a few times when he couldn't conjure a word in English, but what the heck, I couldn't speak Norwegian if I tried. He was telling me about how their wages are taxed, but when he told me how many public services they get for free, well... the Norwegians have it pretty good, and he didn't say he would trade places with me to live here, even tho their taxes are high.

What areas of the two countries will you guys be in?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, we will mostly be in Telemark in Norway, and Dalarna in Sweden, though I am sure we will go through Stockholm and Uppsala, and I won't let us go to Sweden without a visit to my relatives in Ockelbo. Telemark and Dalarna are like provinces or states.

I studied in Sweden the summer of 2010, learning Swedish and studying Swedish art, and Philip visited his relatives in Telemark in Norway way back in 2006. Norway is very expensive-- I paid $6 for a hotdog in a bun at a little kiosk in Oslo-- and that was the discounted price at the end of the day, because they were closing! (I went on a weekend trip from Sweden.) Luckily, we know enough people in Norway that we will be able to stay with friends and relatives, which will make our costs much lower there! I did find that Sweden was quite affordable, though. I lived in an apartment and bought groceries at the store, and they were comparable in price to groceries in America, and it was very possible to get a hamburger meal with fries and a soft drink for about $10, and that was at a nicer sit-down place. 

The school we are applying to is called SÃ¤terglÃ¤ntan, and is up in the middle part of Sweden. Someone a while back posted a video of Swedish ladies _kulning_, or cow calling-- that's the area. It has a rich history and strong folk traditions. It's near the town of Leksand, if you care to find it on a map. 

I'm so glad all you guys like my photos. I'll keep posting them.


----------



## 354508

That sounds like it will be a fantastic experience svenska!

I tried falling asleep with my arms/hands straight last night, but wrote up in the middle of the night curled up in the fetal position with my hands curled up under me... Guess I'll keep trying!

Made up the crocheted bookmark for my Gma's present last night. Couldn't find a free pattern I liked on ravelry, so I just free handed it, and it turned out pretty good.

Spent most of my afternoon yesterday at the in laws working on the doll house for DD's Christmas present. It's nearly finished, I'm supposed to be finishing up curtains right now... Oops! Just have to do that, make bedding, and touch up paint and it'll be finished!

hmmmm. Mobile app won't let me upload bookmark and dollhouse photos... I'll try again after I finish these curtains.


----------



## IowaLez

Svenska,

Will you have internet access while there, so you can post photos of your life at school for us to see? We will miss you very much if you can't be here on the fiber forum with us. I know I am speaking for ALL of us, that we are going to be very curious about your school activities and typical life over there, and photos are going to be required!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yes, there will be internet access at the school, and I will definitely post pictures of all I spin and weave!


----------



## Two Tracks

Svenska, Yes, go for it!!! So cool, your an amazing talent anyways, I can't imagine the awesome skills your going to learn and adventure.....


----------



## Marchwind

Agreed SvenskaFlicka, grab that good ring before it passes. That was always my philosophy growing up, don't let any opportunity pass you by, especially while you are young. I have had some really amazing experiences in my life. I look forward to watching your experiences. Beautiful jacket btw!


----------



## Woodpecker

I know I have been quite. This treatment so far has made me very fatigued. I also have such a bad headache that I had to get a prescription. My doctor's and I are praying my body gets used to it. We will see, I go again the 16th.


----------



## Miz Mary

Praying for you Woodpecker, so sorry you have to go through this......


Svenska what an amazing life expirence !


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I finished a pair of nÃ¥lbound mittens for myself tonight!

:rock:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I also started some Swedish band weaving for suspenders for my DH's Norwegian bunad.

If you have to handmake something, it might as well be pretty!


----------



## Woodpecker

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I finished a pair of nÃ¥lbound mittens for myself tonight!
> 
> :rock:


I love those, they look so warm and comfortable. Nice job!


----------



## BlueberryChick

SvenskaFlicka, I'm so excited for you! Keep us posted; you know we want to enjoy the adventure with you 

Woodpecker, thanks for updating us. I think of you often and say a prayer.


----------



## Kasota

Hello, all! 

Woodpecker, prayers continue! 

The snow finally stopped. Lost internet for a day and lost water for a day but all is well now. I am glad I had extra water stored in the basement. I have just a little bit of shoveling to clean up with the wind moved into drifts along the side walk to the back porch. I basically spent three days moving snow around. 

Today is the Handcrafter's Guild fair in Duluth. Hopefully my car will start and I will get there! It is bitterly cold...


----------



## 354508

Glad to hear from you woodpecker, I hope your body adjusts quickly to the treatments.

Svenska, the suspenders look really neat.

Today I'm taking DD up to see Santa, then we're off to get groceries and DD is going to pick up a couple presents for grandparents and DH. Tonight we're going to make popcorn and cereal garlands for the Christmas tree, and I'm trying to teach her to chain stitch so we can make more garland that way too.


----------



## Kasota

Just back from the Hand Crafter's Guild sale and ohhhhhh did I have fun!!!! There were so many nice people there. Everyone was willing to explain their demonstrations and what they were doing. There were several people using spinning wheels of various kinds and one woman using a drop spindle. 

The woman using the drop spindle let me give it a try! It was amazingly fun! I made a little bit of not horribly lumpy stuff.  I must have spent 45 minutes just talking with her and trying different drop spindles. She had a fleece in a duffel bag and would simply take some and card it and then spin it. When she needed more she grabbed another bit from the duffel bag. She put a handful of the uncarded wool in my hands and said I should take it home so that I would have it to simply feel from time to time and remember my first drop spinning lesson. 

I found someone selling drop spindles and roving and I bought some. Then I found some alpaca stuff...and then a bit more of this or that. 

AND they have a meeting once a month and the next meeting is on this coming Saturday and I am going to go! I can try out some wheels and I can bring my drop spindle for another lesson and I can even rent one of the Guild spinning wheels to see what I like before I buy one. 

I feel so happy today.


----------



## hotzcatz

Sounds like a great day, Kasota. If you enjoyed the spindle, they are easy enough to make or inexpensive enough to buy, so they are a great starting place. It also seems the folks who start out spinning with a spindle have a nice perception of yarn construction if/when they migrate to a wheel.

Great hair, Svenska! My aunties all used to wear their hair like that but they've been gone for decades so I can't ask them if that was a traditional style or not. Some of them would have one braid wrapped around her head like a crown. Some of them would have two braids circling in opposite directions. They were from Sweden somewhere although I never did ask since I was too young to know to ask.

There are fibery things going on. This will be a new fleece processing area once it is finished:






















It is also likely to be used for entertaining and just hanging out in general, as well as spinning but there are all these fleeces that need to be picked and skirted and there are no flat spaces to work with around here so once it's finished it's going to be my official "fleece picking flat spot". The steps in front are just temporary so the hot tub can be accessed during construction. Gotta figure out something nicer than that temporary thing. It was made from scrap boards and I hope it manages to get replaced in a timely manner. Sometimes things are done "temporary" and they stick around for years.

Did get some yarn made yesterday:








It is still damp and should fluff out more once it's dried. It's "Navajo" plied and that's something I'm just learning so the plies are not all that even. Nice round yarn, though, much more round than the usual two ply that has been what has been made around here before learning the Navajo technique. Well, I'd better go pound some nails now.


----------



## 354508

I found a nearly new spool of crochet thread at a thrift store yesterday and decided to try my hand at it. I made a snowflake ornament for our tree last night, and it turned out ok. I think I need a smaller hook to really make it look nice, I used an E hook this time. Mobile app still isn't letting me upload photos....grrr.. I have it pinned to a piece of cardboard currently, I sprayed it twice with starch, hoping it will give it some body.


----------



## MDKatie

I seem to be having knitter's block. I need to make a few projects...a hat for DSS, a hat for my BFF's toddler, finish my sweater, etc. I've got the yarn AND needles for DSS's hat, but I cannot seem to cast on for it. I just keep saying, "Oh, I need to do this first..." and then get side tracked by other things (EVEN cleaning the bathroom!). I also am having difficulty shopping for Christmas gifts. I just can't seem to commit to anything. I've browsed for lots of things, but can't seem to actually buy anything. 

*sigh*


----------



## hercsmama

Katie, I'm like this right now too. I think maybe it has to do with Christmas coming early this year :shrug:. Just can not get myself to commit to anything, shopping, knitting, whatever.
On the upside, Tomorrow Daddy is going into the hospital for 5 days. It's all good, he is fine. Every 60 days, I get to have 5 days of respite care for him free to us, through the Hospice. I'm taking advantage of it, as I'm just wore out, and have a lot to try to get done before Christmas. We don't even have our tree yet, much less shopping and wrapping, and I've still got a ton of baking to do. So I'm very excited to get the break, not to mention getting to sleep for 5 whole nights!!!


----------



## Taylor R.

That is an awesome opportunity hercsmama! It bet it will be incredibly recharging just to have a few days where you don't have to worry about him. The emotional aspects of caring for a loved one are more exhausting than the physical aspects sometimes.

Same 'ol, same 'ol at my house (work, kids, fiber, broken foot, etc.). My foot is improving, finally. It is healing, and I am walking on it again. It moves enough to help me keep my balance again. 

And now, to crochet up some Christmas garland's for my husband's grandma and aunt.


----------



## MDKatie

Hercsmama, that is wonderful. I just wish it was every 30 days for you instead of every 60. I hope you enjoy every minute of your break!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Hercsmama, so glad you are getting a break!

Taylor, take good care of your foot. Do not overdo it!

Katie, hang in there! I'm currently almost done with a pair of gift socksand they seem to have taken FOREVER. I may have a hard time mustering the energy to start something new.

Well, so far today I've had two repair people here. One for our refrigerator, which stopped working over the weekend. We threw out most of the contents yesterday and I'm not sure what we're going to do until we can get parts. I'm thinking maybe get one of those little dorm-size ones to get us by. We can use it for drinks in the mud room next summer.

The other repairman was here to look at a leak in the master bathroom. The shower has had a leak for a while, but the guy just made it out to give us an estimate. Sigh. About a fourth of the bathroom will have to be ripped out and replaced. My sweet husband talked to the man who will do the work and we're going to tackle a total bathroom redo! We have an old cast iron, claw foot tub that's been sitting in our storage barn for several years. Looks like I'm getting a new bathroom for Christmas (well, for the New year anyway.)


----------



## Kasota

Hercsmama, I'm glad you get to have a bit of a break! Good for you! It sure can be exhausting taking care of a loved one. Bless you for all you do. I have taken care of several loved ones after strokes so I understand how it can place such a demand on a person. How wonderful that you get some respite, too! 

Taylor, that's great that you can start walking on your foot. They sure can take their time healing! 


BlueberryChick, bummer about the refigerator and how rotten to have to toss out contents. Sometimes you can find a free fridge on Craig's List or FreeCycle. That might get you through for a bit. Sounds like a major project in the bathroom. At least you will get your claw-foot tub! I have one of those in my wee little bathroom but oh it is such a delight! The only thing I don't like about it is that the cast iron will suck all the heat right out of bathwater, but I just start by putting in all hot water. 

It's cold here. -15 tonight. I feel sorry for my little dog having to go outside to do her business. Had a nice thing happen at work today. I work for a big national company and have been doing some project work for a bank the company owns in Utah. Today they sent a letter to my business manager to let her know that they are exceedingly happy with the work I've done and it's made a huge difference. When I took on the project I honestly wondered if I was in a little over my head so their feedback was a real confidence booster and came at just the right time because my manager is working on my annual review.


----------



## Kasota

My now-retired brother stopped over to clear snow. He came in to catch a cup of coffee. Every year he plays Santa for different kids groups. He sure has the beard for it and these days it is pure white. 

It's very long, brilliant white and very very thick. 

"Why are you staring at my beard?"

It was then I realized I have gone a little bit too far down the garden path. I had been staring at his beard and thinking of spinning.....

ound:


----------



## Marchwind

LOL Kasota it happens. I have a black coworker and I'm always eyeing her hair  I pretty much eye everyone's hair that is long enough to see and their pets too. It happens and it only gets worse. Just wait until you get the urge to touch everyone's hair, now that's bad.


----------



## hercsmama

Good morning all1
I want ya'll to know, I'm sitting here in my jammies and robe, drinking a cup of coffee, and doing nothing!!!:happy2:
I went to bed at 8:30 last night, and slept all the way through until 6:30 this morning. It was wonderful.
Today I think I'll go Christmas shopping, and take one of my boys to lunch, then go play with my Grandson for a bit.:hobbyhors
I do need to get all the Christmas decorations dug out of the Broken House, but I'll wait for dh to get home this evening to do that.
On the fiber front today, I'm going to be starting the cleaning of 10 bags of Pyr fiber. Yea ya'll read that right. I've been saving the undercoat of Maggie and Murphy, and I'm thinking a lovely pair of mittens awaits me in those bags. Maybe blended with some of my Yak fiber I've been working on....:happy2:


----------



## Marchwind

Yay for quiet alone time.


----------



## BlueberryChick

I have three children at home, from 21 down to 8. I vaguely remember "quiet alone time". 

They are learning, however, what my "be-quiet-I'm-counting-stitches" face looks like.


----------



## Taylor R.

Mine are 8 down to 4, and they DO NOT know what my "be-quiet-I'm-counting-stitches" face looks like AT ALL!!!! Neither does my husband for that matter. I don't do anything even mildly complicated while they're awake.

I finally busted out the Ashford Merino/Silk sliver I got from Svenska last night, and then I stayed up WAY too late playing with it. It is so awesome!!!:nanner:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Isn't that the dreamiest stuff?!? It practically drafts and spins itself!

Yesterday, two of my friends came over and we made Ostkaka. It's a Swedish dish, and is a bit like sweet baked cheese curds. They had never seen the whole cheese making process before. They were snapping pictures like mad when I was cutting the curd! It turned out very good. 

So now I'm eating a mug of Ostkaka and waiting until it is acceptable to leave for that big sale. I'm going to try to get some silk, and my mom wants some books.


----------



## Taylor R.

It drafts incredibly easily! I've had it sitting there, waiting until I was better with my spindles to use it. Turns out, it's the perfect beginner fiber!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

When I had my storefront, I would often send beginners home with a spindle and a bag of it. It drafts easily, it's pretty, it's sure to get you hooked!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, you know what they say. If you have more than one spinning wheel, be careful if you leave them alone together, because you might end up with more. 

I went to that massive sale at the Textile Center today!

I got there about 10:45, and there was already a line of about 9 people ahead of me. So I sat down with my knitting, and started knitting with all of the others there.  

By 12:30, there was a huge crowd there, with a line stretching out the door. I think there were about 75-100 people there already, and more kept coming! At 1, the doors opened and they let everyone in, while banging on a pot or something else really noisy. It was a stampede! 

They had about half a large room of fleeces, another quarter of the room was yarn in cones and handspun in giant bins, and then there were tools and spinning wheels. I got some shuttles, and a band loom knife, then I ended up by the wheels. There were TWO Reeves just alike, and two big Timbertops just alike, and a Schacht art yarn wheel, and an Ashford traditional, and a Non-Pareil, and a little antique wheel with flax on it, and another few other new ones I didn't recognize.

All this time, I was trying to avoid the walking wheel. She was off to the side of the other wheels, and when I first walked in I saw her through the window and knew I would want to bring her home, but I was afraid she would be too expensive. I finally broke down and walked over to look at her, and she was only $25!!! So I grabbed a sales lady and put a sold sticker on her, after calling my DH, who told me I had to get her. (I love that man so much! :kissy: )

Then I got a couple of Shetland fleeces, one heathered grey and one a beautiful light brown, and a whole bunch of books, some of which are out of print! (I'll admit, I got the fleeces in the hopes of reselling them. I need to buffer this spending spree!)

I also got some darning eggs, and some cool shuttles for bandweaving made of exotic woods (Philip thinks one is ebony, and another is some exotic burl wood from New Guinea.) 

So, meet Evalina:


----------



## featherbottoms

SvenskaFlicka, I am really glad someone got to go to this sale. Maybe others went? 

I have been reading about walking wheels and they seem so different and neat! You did well with that $25. 

After reading this post I told my husband I feel deprived. It's going to be a long time until another sale or festival close by here.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

congrats on that stellar wheel! She is beautiful! I see lots of rolag making in your future!

(DO NOT ever tell my husband that a spinning wheel can be purchased for $25- he will kill me. )

I had been told that the "garage sale" there was incredible and lots of amazing things could be purchased for very little $. Good for you for being at the head of the line. I'll bet it was a stampede, alright!

I am sure that it was all in the cards that I NOT be there as I am trying to "spin down" my epic stash. 

You got some lovely things in addition to the wheel. But...I have to ask- how did you get that wheel home?!?!?! I do demos with a friend with a Great Wheel and it needs its own vehicle. How big is the drive wheel?

(hee hee- you got a Yarn Bra! snicker snicker :hysterical: )


----------



## Kasota

Svenskaflicka, congratulations on the wheel and your other finds! Woooot! I had so hoped to go to that sale but got a project given to me last minute and I couldn't take the time off of work. I'm glad you got to go and had such good fortune!!


----------



## hercsmama

Very nice haul!!
I'm another who's husband does not need to know how much that wheel was!:shocked:
Speaking of Yarn Bras, my DD gave me a pack of them in my Stocking last Christmas. I was skeptical about them, at first. But ya know, they actually do work really well at holding things together as your ball gets smaller. As most all of the yarn I buy comes in hanks that I need to wind, these little gadgets have proven to be quite handy. I haven't tried them on a commercially wound skein yet, so have no idea if they are as useful there.


----------



## weever

Rag Rug Handbook--the rag weaving Bible. There are other good books, too. But that is the best, in my humble opinion. 

So glad you had fun and got such nice treasures!


----------



## Marchwind

For those if you who are trying to count with lots of distractions. I always count in groups of 10 and then make a hashmark on a piece of paper. You can also use a scrap of yarn or even twist ties to mark your groups. There us nothing more aggravating than counting a large number of stitches and losing count so you have to start from the beginning again.

SvenskaFlicka beautiful, beautiful wheel!


----------



## Kris in MI

In regards to counting stitches, I overheard this at the LYS last night:

"When I want my husband to stop talking to me while I'm trying to concentrate on my knitting, I just start counting stitches in a really loud voice: ONE, TWO, THREE, FOUR. . ." :viking:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

WIHH, I brought the wheel home in my car! We have a Toyota Matrix, and it's a hatchback/crossover/thing, and the back seats fold down, so once I got everything situated, we just pulled the post holding the wheel out of the base and put each piece into the car, nestled on top of boxes of fiber and bags of yarn. Yeah, we did a product photoshoot the other day and I still haven't taken all of the yarn out of the car. Ooops. Everything fit with some room to spare though! I love our car! Evalina has a drive wheel 39" in diameter. I just measured. 

(Don't worry, I won't tell any husbands about my steal... Or maybe I will mention too how that sale had also wheels marked down to $1,250 from $2,500?)

The yarn bras made me laugh. I think they'll be an awesome tool, but the name just cracks me up. ound:

The Rag Rug book looked pretty good. I got it for my mom, who is just starting to weave rugs on our old Gilmore loom, and believe it or not, when I grabbed it, Paula was standing right there! But, by the time I paid for it, I couldn't find her again. I was going to get her to sign it. 

When I count stitches, I count by threes. "3, 6, 9, 12..." It allows me to count larger numbers faster, and makes it pretty clear I'm counting stitches. When I was casting on for my SIL's swirl sweater (which is close to done now, btw), the instructions had you put a marker every 66 stitches. You needed 8 sections of 66, so that made counting really easy.


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm a 3 counter, too. In elementary school, when we were learning multiplication tables, my 3rd grade teacher had these tapes of each number, a little song to help us remember them. The 3s tape has stuck with me all these years, so I just sing the little song to myself...maybe if I do it out LOUD, my family would get the hint??


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Kelsie, There isn't a MOA on the upright, is that it on the bench?

Sounds like a wonderful sale at great prices!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yup. And it's broken, and a spinning wheel repair lady at the sale said it was not quite the right thing. So I'm going to salvage pieces off the one on the bench, cause it fits, and make things work! 

It needs a quill too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Maybe Phillip can make one??

Here is a picture of a couple of GW MOA. They are accelerating heads ... notice the extra whorls to the left of the spindle? The drive band is attached to that. This isn't my pic, someone on this forum sent it to me when I got my GW. If you/Philip need more detailed pics, let me know and I can take some of my GW MOA


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm sure Philip can make one! I may just have to wait a bit. He has a lathe, but it's in his parents' garage, which isn't heated!


----------



## Forerunner

When I count stitches, (when in company with potential and otherwise likely distractions) I snarl and sometimes growl menacingly in a guttural and (so I am told) somewhat nerve shattering/hair raising manner of fashion....rather like an older male cougar defending a fresh kill of antelope from a small group of rather clueless cubs who only understand one language. 



I've only had to pull my lips back and boldly show my fangs in a full snarl, once.........:flame:













:shrug:










.


----------



## Kasota

LOL!!! When my farm dogs would misbehave I would growl at them. I didn't even know I was doing it until some company from the city looked at me strangely. For some reason they didn't accept a second invitation. I don't know why. :whistlin:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

But dogs understand the growl! When we were growing up, my mom taught us that if a dog is doing something naughty, you need to make your voice sound more angry than your words. Saying "Oh, you naughty naughty boy!" in a praising voice makes them feel they are doing things right! 

So I growl at dogs too. Even ones that aren't my own if they are jumping on me.


----------



## Pearl B

Has anyone heard from Woodpecker lately?


----------



## Woodpecker

Pearl B said:


> Has anyone heard from Woodpecker lately?


I have been reading but not posting. Not much is going on lately. I was going to post this tomorrow but I have my next treatment Monday. God willing I won't get so tired. Thank you for thinking of me!


----------



## Pearl B

I hope your next treatment goes better, Take Care!


----------



## Kasota

Woodpecker, I sure am thinking of you and holding you in prayers!


----------



## Kasota

I got a package today from MullersLaneFarm with samples of various types of fiber!!!

I am so excited! This is just the perfect thing. She sent samples of BorderLeicester x Wensleydale, Blue Faced Leicester, Shetland, Churro wool blended with Alpaca, Faulkland, and some BFL blended with silk. It is amazing to see the differences!! She also sent some bit of various hand spun yarn so I could have something to compare my work to. That is incredibly helpful!!! 

What a wonderful delightful thoughtful thing to do! Thank you so much! 

My mom was nearly as excited as I was to touch and look at the different samples. "Let me see! Let me SEE!!!" Elderly though she may be, she still has that child-like curiosity. She sat on the couch with the sample bags in her lap, carefully opening each one like they were gold. The BFL silk blend was her favorite. 

I can see that what I have been trying to spin has a much shorter length to it. It is roving from Babydoll sheep. I think something with a longer length would be easier to learn with. I have another bag I bought from the fair and I'm going to give that a whirl. 

Many thanks for the delightful and inspiring package!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Woodpecker, I hope you are able to find a way to get out and enjoy the sights and the sounds of this beautiful time of year. When I was sick and bedridden, I can remember how all I wanted to do was to be able to go sit in church and listen to the children's Christmas program. It truly lifted my spirits when I was at an all-time low. 

Hugs to you, sweet one. We are all thinking of you and lifting you and supportiing you in our hearts, in our prayers, in our thoughts. 

Speaking of all time lows- 

it appears that my big strong invincible Jack Pine savage lumberjack of a husband has blown out his knee. :sob:

We will know more tomorrow. My differential diagnosis is a torn miniscus- hopefully it is not his anteror cruciate ligament. 

What this means is that I will now have to rely on our "SHTF preparations" to get us through his recovery from surgery and rehab. It is a good thing my wrecked hip is behaving itself or we'd be in a heckuva mess. So, I'll bring in the firewood and plow the snow with the plow truck and do all those manly outside things that the big guy won't be able to do. 

But I have to say, I am thankful that if this HAD to happen, it happened when it did. This is kind of a laid back time of year anyway excpet for keeping up with the snow removal.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Woodpecker, hardly a days goes by that I don't think of you and pray for you.

WIHH, yikes, poor guy! It's wonderful that you're up to doing the manly man chores. Prayers for you both.

Speaking of the children's program at church, ours is today and my 8yo daughter has one line. And she's nervous. She's supposed to say, "Why did she have him in a stable and not a hospital?". If you all read this before 10:30 am eastern, say a prayer for her!

I spent yesterday afternoon machine-embroidering names on towels. They are gifts for the children (and their siblings) in our homeschool group. It's tough to find a gift that works for everyone from little girls to older boys. I figured that everyone can use an extra towel.

I'll let you know how the Christmas program goes!


----------



## ejagno

Praying for all those in need here in our HT family.


----------



## Kasota

WIHH - oh, no! I am so sorry to hear your DH blew out his knee! Surely saying prayers for him and for you and your poor hip. Having a prepper's heart sure can be a blessing. Hope he heals up quickly!

BlueberryChick - prayers that all goes well with your little one's program and that she delivers her line just perfectly!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Dreamy, lifting you in prayers. Enjoy the season and allow your body to relax and heal.

WIHH, a torn miniscus is usually a dull ache, but won't keep you down and out. An ACL however does feel like you just blew out your knee. I walked around for years with a torn ACL. I'm praying it is not something more serious. Miniscus surgery is pretty simple. A couple days off and you're back to normal. ACL recovery is full of PT (pain & torture). If Mr Lumberjack does have a torn ACL, exercise is the best thing to keep the knee stable.

I'm looking at a total knee replacement, but since the knee only lasts on average 10 years, we're holding off using SynVisc to replace the non-existing cartilage in my knee.


----------



## BlueberryChick

The children's program was wonderful! My daughter said her line, clearly and loudly. I loved seeing her in the program. Last year, she got sick and had to miss it.

Thanks for remembering us!


----------



## Woodpecker

WIHH sorry to hear about CFs knee, I hope he heals quickly!

Thank you all for your support and prayers, they mean the world to me.

I have my second treatment tomorrow. We got 4 inches of snow yesterday too but since I have treatment Monday I opted out of the OT. I did shovel for mom last night before the rain started, of course I hurt my back again too. I can never remember to lift with my legs.


----------



## Taylor R.

After a few weeks of every day early work and getting kids to school, etc..I feel like I'm finally getting a little break. I decided to celebrate with a glass of wine...or maybe the bottle.

Best thing about spinning on my drop spindles?? It goes GREAT with wine  :buds:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Whew. I am glad that is done. 

It was -13ÂºF all day while I was outside shoveling out from under what was about 14" of snow that fell during the week. 

I had to shovel the snow off the porches, then shovel all the way from the cabin to the garage, then around the front of the cabin to the woodlot. My wood pile was buried under the snow, so I had to shovel snow off the wood pile before I coudl even remove the tarp to get to the firewood. 

I wheel barrowed 5 wheelbarrows full of firewood to the porch, then stacked them on the porch for easy access. I think I will be sore tomorrow. 

It was sooooooooo cold I had ice on upper lip from my breath! Bbbbrrrrr.

Next, I warmed up the plow truck and Cabin Fever was able to instruct me on how to run the hydraulic plow blade and move the snow. This is a "big deal" because men pride themselves in being "irreplaceable" --somehow plow trucks and chainsaws are connected to "manhood" and these items are reserved for the male of the species -so I was entering into "uncharted waters" here. 

I plowed the whole place and didn't hit a tree or wreck when I backed the snow plow truck back into the garage! I call that a success for my first time using the plow truck!

Next, I had to heat up the air compressor(at -13Âº and machines do not like to start or work when it is that cold) by pointing the diesel powered Torpedo heater at it. I checked the air pressure on the tires on my Jeep and because of the subzero temps, they all read low- so after the compressor warmed up, I aired up my tires appropriately. 

I fed the deer, sorted recycling, and did a little tidy-ing up shoveling after the plowing. 

A hot shower, a much appreciated cold beer, and I feel like I have finally thawed. 

Now I have a soup pot with potato and ham soup cooking and some raspberry sauce cooking on the stove.

My patient is resting comfortably and I am, too. 

And now, finally, it is time for fiber!!!!


----------



## hercsmama

WIHH, about 4 years ago now, I was pulling into a club meeting and hit gravel, and a ditch at the same time. Needless to say, stupid me wasn't about to let that Bike hit the ground, so I threw my left leg out to try to hold it upright as I was sliding into the ditch. Yea, that went well.
The bike still hit the ditch, but my leg did a funny little thing, all it's own. I had torn the ACL and Miniscus, at the same time. Oh the fun!!
Needless to say, I felt like an idiot, and even though I wasn't the only one who had gone down in that ditch, our Chapter President went down 2 weeks before, there was no way I was going to let anyone know I was hurt.
I've been walking around on it since, and it is obviously better than it was.
I'm so sorry CF tore his, it takes awhile to heal , mines been 4 years and I still have problems, but at least he is getting the surgery right away.
I should, but not this year...:hohum:
The lesson learned here is do not try to save a 1000 pound motorcycle from falling, it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## MDKatie

WIHH, that's a lotta work! Great job, and hope you're not too sore tomorrow! Maybe a hot epsom salt bath would be a nice treat for you! 

I just got back from a cookie exchange, where I got lots of different and delicious cookies. It was good seeing my friends again, since I moved away from all my college friends and don't get to see them as often as I'd like. My friend who hosted has a 15 mo old daughter, and I knitted/fulled a pair of booties for her. She loved them. Apparently she loves shoes already. LOL! 

I actually knitted and fulled them last year, but they were too big. They fit her perfectly this year, with a bit of room to grow. They were the Felted Booties pattern, and turned out really cute!


----------



## Kasota

Taylor, I was just thinking of how nice a bit Of Bailey's Irish Creme would go with my foray into knitting. 


WIHH, you sure earned your fiber time and then some! You must be flat tuckered out. 

MDKatie, those are so precious! What does it mean when you say you fulled them? 

Back to work tomorrow. I am more than thankful to have a decent job but not looking forward to the next two weeks. Going to be a bit of a bear and I am no where near done with writing annual reviews. Calgon...take me away......


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Whew. I am glad that is done.
> 
> It was -13ÂºF all day


Susan, you did enough today to put me under until Wednesday. Girl, you got it going on!It's times like these that we sure do appreciate the team work of our spouse!! When (_and sometimes Paul_) had his foot surgery so many years ago in Feb/March and wasn't allowed into the barn (because of the open surgical wound) & we were still milking by hand, I sure did appreciate what 'his' jobs of "CHORE-MAN" of the farm were all about. Normally, I had to leave by 6 AM for work, but with morning milking chores, I was up by 4 AM, doing all the barn chores (including milking our Jersey by hand ... 20-30 minutes for me!), shower, then off to work by 6 AM.



hercsmama said:


> WIHH, about 4 years ago now, I was pulling into a club meeting and hit gravel, and a ditch at the same time. Needless to say, stupid me wasn't about to let that Bike hit the ground, so I threw my left leg out to try to hold it upright as I was sliding into the ditch.


Been there ... okay, maybe not ... mine was having the carb on my HD backfire and starting a fire in my carb. If I would have open throttled it, the fire would have been sucked back down the carb and extinguished from lack of oxygen ... I was in a turn when it happened and couldn't open the throttle. Turned into a parking lot (where someone getting off work saw what was happening and ran back in for an extinguisher!!) and dumped the bike. Oh, I was 7 mos PG at the time. My Harley FXSB needed a new carburetor & paint job, but me and the kids were out riding the next summer!!!


----------



## hercsmama

Holy cats Cyndi! You win! LOL!!

The truly stupid part is, I ride a Heritage Softtail, it has highway bars around the sides, where I rest my feet. that stupid bike wouldn't have hit the ground at all, but reflexes are funny things, aren't they? All I knew was it "felt" like it was going over, and I wasn't about to let it go.:hobbyhors


----------



## Marchwind

WIHH I sure hope CF will be alright. he owes you big time for this. Maybe another wheel is in your future . Anyway, take it easy, you don't need your hip going out and his knee. You two may start looking like old folk :lookout: Take it easy and take advantage of any help offered.

I took the dogs for a walk yesterday. Holy moly there's a lot of snow out there. It was rough going, thank goodness I have my mukluks. I should have had my snowshoes, I'll be sure to take them next time I go. The dogs love the snow and so do I . I'm working on the second headband out of scrap yarn I really like the way these knit up.


----------



## weever

Headbands from scrap yarn. Now that's a neat idea.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Marchie - believe me - it is times like these that I realize how tough I have been on this ol body! 

What's that old saying "If I had known I was gonna live this long, I would have taken better care of myself!"

Sheesh -now I realize that I have been "driving this thing like I stole it".  
Time to take better care of what I got. 

My orthapaedic surgeon says for me to use this busted hip up - and wear it out - and then when I can't take the pain any longer, that's when I get a new one. yeah.

We find out later today the diagnosis and plan of attack for the big guy.


----------



## MDKatie

Kasota said:


> MDKatie, those are so precious! What does it mean when you say you fulled them?


When you felt something after knitting, it's technically called fulling. Even though it's easier to say felted booties, I don't want anyone to call me out for using the improper term. ound: And it's kinda a pet peeve of mine too, although I use the wrong one sometimes too, mostly when talking to people who aren't fibery.


----------



## Forerunner

Felting or fulling......they both boil down to the same sad state of affairs, i.e. _no longer fluffy._

:nono:


----------



## MDKatie

Forerunner said:


> Felting or fulling......they both boil down to the same sad state of affairs, i.e. _no longer fluffy._
> 
> :nono:


No longer fluffy, but incredibly dense and warm and durable...which is good for baby booties.


----------



## Forerunner

Point taken.....

Sometimes I forget that fiber is multi-purposed. :shrug:


----------



## Woodpecker

I had my second treatment today. Thankfully I am not as tired. Looks like we will be getting more snow tomorrow. Ugh!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

thats one more behind you, Woodpecker. :grouphug:

I think I'd celebrate with a biggo peppermint hot chocolate! 

yes, we got 6" of snow yesterday morning in about a 3 hour span- it was near white out conditions!


----------



## hercsmama

No snow here, we were almost 60* yesterday.:shrug:
I admit, I'm a bit disappointed, although, I suppose for our first winter up north, it may be a good thing. You know, kind of "ease" into the whole "real winter" thing...


----------



## Marchwind

The sun came out yesterday, boy was that nice to see. I'm home sick today, had a fever of 101 last night, slept about 11 hrs and feel alright today but not 100%. WIHH. I learned years ago to takes are of this body I have since I don't have another person in my life to help me if it breaks. I still have to be the one to do the work even if I'm sick or hurt. So on days like this, when I don't feel so good I will use my sick leave until I feel 100%. I am pretty surey coworkers do to are other than the fact that they are missing a body and may be short staffed. That shouldn't be my problem  and as hard as it is I will not feel guilty for taking care of myself.

What did the Dr.'s say about CF's knee? Prognosis? Plan?

More snow due here today too :thumb:, storm warnings until 4am tomorrow. It's supposed to warm up to the high 30's in the next couple of days and they are calling for rain, yuck! That will be awful.


----------



## MDKatie

Hope there's a good plan for CF, and hope you're taking care of yourself, WIHH! 

Woodpecker, one more treatment down, yay! :thumb:

I'd love some snow...the weather has been such a roller coaster here lately! Bitter cold one day, then high 40's the next it seems. I sort of wish it'd just go ahead and freeze and stay frozen. I dont' mind too much breaking animal waters, but the muck from all this rain is a pain. If it's frozen it'll be easier to walk on!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

waiting to hear from the hospital on scheduling the MRI. Then we will know more. Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts, prayers, and good mojo. I know that a blown knee pales in comparison to issues others are facing - but I thank you all just the same. :kiss:


----------



## weever

Snow here today. I live in fear of what would happen if my dh were out of commission, WIHH. Last week it was his back. A trip to the doc (chiro/AK) set him back on the path to normal. But yeah, I was worried. Hang in there...

Woodpecker, prayed for health for you.


----------



## Kasota

Woodpecker, I am so glad this one wasn't as hard on you and you are not so tired! 

WIHH, bummer about getting so much more snow. I, for one, am tired of moving the stuff. I have enough to make Christmas look pretty. I hope your DH gets good results from the MRI. 

hercsmama, maybe you will get some snow for Christmas. I wonder if we could order some for you from Amazon...they seem to have about everything else there...

Marchwind, sorry to hear you are sick. Saying a prayer for you and hope you feel better soon! Your co-workers should be glad you are staying home and not spreading the joy around to others. Good grief! Good for you for taking care of yourself. 

MDKatie, I with you. I would rather things were snowed over and frozen than have to deal with cold slick muck. 

Weever, hope you stay safe and warm in the snow. 

It was crazy at work today. Utterly CRAZY. I am glad to be home where I can contemplate sane things like fermenting fleece to clean it. I wonder who the first person was to figure that out. With all the insanity at work today I don't even feel calm enough to try and spin. I need to wind down before I can wind up.


----------



## 354508

Well today I went out to start the truck after it's been sitting for 3 1/2 weeks, aaaaaaaand it moved 6 feet and died. We swapped out the battery, but to no avail. Good thing we don't HAVE to use it, it's just nice to have when the snow starts flying. DH is going to ask around on his truck forum and look for advice. 

I go Thursday to have my nerves in my hand/wrist checked. I'm going to see an old friend for lunch after my appointment, so I'm trying to make her a cell phone cozy with Hello Kitty on it. I've just about got the sleeve done, hoping to finish it up tonight so I can decorate it tomorrow.


----------



## hercsmama

Good morning Sunshines!!:happy:
Woodpecker, keeping you in my thoughts.
WIHH, how's the patient this morning?

Woke up in a vile good mood this morning. I'm so perky I want to slap myself. Need to snap out of it.
So, one week to go, everyone ready?
Or are ya'll doing what I'm doing and running around saying "Oh Crap" alot? LOL.
It is going to be around 60 or so today, so I'm going to be outside splitting wood this morning. Dh is off to work, so he can't stop me.

Dad is really failing, alot faster than I thought he would. I've been questioning whether or not I made the right choice in moving him up here. I did talk to his nurse about it yesterday. I related the story about my Mom, and how she hung in there so hard, until my Grandson, Colton, was born. Within a month of her seeing him, she was gone. 
I told her that I didn't know if that is what Dad was doing, as the entire time he was in the Nursing Home, all he wanted was to go home. He is home now. She said that he could be letting go now, because of that.
I don't know. I hope moving him wasn't a bad idea, but I guess there is no way to know for sure... I just do my best to take care of him, and hopefully it was the right choice...
On the Fiber front, I cast on for the Echo Flowers shawl last week, but set it aside to try to focus on that dratted sweater. Now that that is done, I'm all over that shawl. Nothing like serious luxury yarn, and a mildly complicated lace pattern to make me happy!:happy:


----------



## Marchwind

Woodpecker how are you feeling today? I hope you continue to feel well 

Hercsmama, I'm always suspicious of myself when I wake up that happy. I like it when I'm happy and full of energy but I'm always wondering what's going on, in a good way of course.

Plendlful is the test your having an EEG? If so you have my sincerest well wishes. At least when I had mine it was awful. Hopefully they have improved in the last years.

I took today off from work mostly to make sure I'm well. I feel a lot better.


----------



## Taylor R.

Only three more days until Christmas Break!! I'm so excited to get to hang out with my kiddos for a couple weeks, not to mention next Monday will be the first day I haven't had to turn on the alarm clock in three months (good thing, too, since I don't get home from work until 5 am Monday).

Cutest thing ever: my son had heard my little brother and his girlfriend talking about how his watch wasn't working a couple weeks back. They had the Holiday Shoppe at school yesterday, and my son has been saving every quarter he gets for doing extra chores for weeks for this. I noticed that he'd bought my brother a present and asked him what it was. "A new watch!!" he said, "With Spider-Man on it!!" For a kid who often seems so out of touch with the world, he can be so incredibly thoughtful and sweet.

Debi, I'm so sorry you're in such a tough situation. Any way you shake it, your dad is bound to be happier with you, and that's worth something.


----------



## Kasota

Hercsmama, if he wanted to come home and you were able to make that happen for him then you did the right thing. At least in my book. We can't second guess every choice we make. It just steals the time we do have away from us. 

Taylor, that is sooo cute about the watch. Warms a mom's heart, I'll bet, to see your young one being so generous and thoughtful! 

Plendlful, I hope all goes well with your test! 

Marchwind - hope you are feeling better! 

So today I was talking with a woman at work telling her that I am learning to spin. We have been on very good terms for a long time but I didn't know her uncle raises sheep until she told me today. She said her uncle has a whole bunch of fibery stuff in his house that belonged to his wife. She is gone now and a couple months ago he said he wanted to pass it all along to someone else who would enjoy it the way she did. Her aunt had "many" wheels and carders and niddy noddys and fleece and roving and just bunches of stuff. "It would make her sad to see these things just collecting dust. She would tell me that they should be used and enjoyed." 

My friend has not seen him in a couple months and doesn't know if he still has the wheels or if he has changed his mind about finding them a home or not. She'll check with him at Christmas. She isn't sure what kind of sheep he raises - mainly meat breeds but he has a flock of his wife's sheep that she raised for the fiber. She said he told her he would be happy to give the fleece to someone who wanted to spin it when it comes to shearing time. He can't bring himself to sell her sheep ("This is their home.") but doesn't want to mess with the fleece himself. She is going to ask him what the breeds are and write it down so that she doesn't forget. She said there are many different colors - whites and browns and blacks and party colored sheep, too. 

It really is a heart-tugging story. I can just see this man tending to his wife's sheep two years after she is gone, remembering how she loved them so. I need a kleenex just thinking about it and just thinking of the sheep waiting for the woman who does not come...


----------



## 354508

I think it's a nerve induction or conduction test, I can't remember exactly what the nurse called when he called me with the appointment. I have a coworker who had the same test done, and she said it felt similar to using a TENS unit, which I've used before and didn't find too uncomfortable.

I finished up the hello kitty cozy about an hour ago, it turned out pretty good  I'm really looking forward to seeing my friend, I haven't seen her since June and it will be nice to catch up. We're going out for lunch and then thrift shopping.


----------



## betty modin

Kasota,

It made me tear up when I read your last line. My little shetlands are so much like big dogs-Ebony even stands where she can see the french doors and "calls" to me when she wants a treat, or thinks I'm a little late with barn chores. I can't begin to think about parting with any of them-it broke my heart to lose my oldest ewe to old age this fall. I like to think they miss me when I'm traveling...

betty


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota what a wonderful story. I hope you get to meet him and maybe he will gift you with a few fiber related items.

Oh good Plendlful that sounds so much better than what I had.


----------



## 354508

Good news! No surgery or steroids at present! Neurologist says my ulnar nerve is getting pinched at the elbow and I should look into elbow pads when setting my elbows on things, and to keep my arms straight as much as possible, especially when sleeping, like Leslie recommended  All news I can live with!


----------



## Kasota

Plendlful, that's great news! So glad you do not need surgery! Woooot!

Betty, I have no doubt they miss you when you are traveling. When I would be gone for even a day and someone else did chores the next time my girls would see me you would think I had been gone for a year! I do not think sheep say "Baaa Baaaa." I am convinced mine were saying, "Mom!!! Mom!!!!" I am sorry for that you lost your old ewe. I used to have an older ewe I called Granny. She was a wise old thing and would watch out for any lamb whether hers or someone else's. She always had triplets and the last one born would sometimes be a little less vigorous about getting up and nursing. She would have none of it. She would coax and nudge and finally resort to stamping her feet if it didn't get up soon enough to suit her. She never lost a lamb in all the years I had her. 


Marchwind, if the old man decides to part with some of his wife's things, I would love to simply spend time with him and listen to some stories, have him show me about and introduce me to his wife's flock. So often, when people pass (young or old) their stories are lost. If he would share some of what he remembers it would be the greater gift.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks for asking how I feel Marchwind. I do feel better this time, thank God. I am having problems at work however. My supervisor doesn't seem to understand the words cancer treatment, plus he dose not like women. Needles to say I have a meeting with HR tomorrow. Please pray I can get transfered back where I belong. Thanks all!


----------



## 354508

I'm sorry to hear you're having troubles with your supervisor woodpecker, that's always a headache. I'm glad to hear your treatment was a little easier on you this time though!


----------



## Marchwind

Plendlful I have tendinitis on the opposite side of where people get tennis elbow. I had therapy for a long time and a tendinitis band too. Do you think test is similar to what you have? Is this the underside of your elbow? Maybe ask your doctor yo send you to PT or OT, it might help.


----------



## 354508

It's on the outside bend of my elbow, the part that makes contact when you rest your elbow on something. The neurologist didn't prescribe PT or OT, and I'm not too concerned, I do both PT and OT for a living, so I know the exercises. I am trying to make a conscious effort not to rest my elbows on things, I never realized before how much I do it! Straight arm sleeping is still eluding me though, I keep waking up with my arms curled up. DH offered to tape rulers to my arms so I can't bend them.... What a nice guy....


----------



## Marchwind

Oh good, it sounds like you have it under control.


----------



## Forerunner

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaasty weather _coming_.

One foot of snow melting as we _speak_.

..........equates to absolutely perfect knitting weather.........

Two projects in the works, both to die for....... (mohair poncho, knee length, and another, well, you know...mohair sweater)...
.both in delicious shades of gold/bronze/what-have-you.....

......and out of the key foundational yarn (two strands through each project+) until late next week. 


















:smack:


















:flame:
















:sob:











.


----------



## MDKatie

This is DH"s first Christmas without his mom (she passed away in January). I'm not sure if there's anything I should be doing...he's not one to talk about it, but I may bring it up gently and just tell him I'm sure it's hard for him. I'm wondering about his dad and brother too...should I do anything? Say anything?


----------



## hercsmama

Last Christmas was my first after Mom passed. As I'm basically in charge of Christmas at our house, it was all very depressing, I did nothing, so nothing got done.
Everyone was understanding, when I told them I just couldn't do it, but in looking back, it would have been nice if someone would have made the effort for me.
Eh, it is what it is.
I would just be as normal as possible, let them talk, you listen. Maybe if there was a special something that she did, you could ask if they would like you to do whatever it is. A special food she used to make or something...


----------



## Forerunner

This is our first winter solstice without Pop.

The degree of emotion varies from one family member to another.

My "advice" would be just to casually bring up the topic with an invitation to share feelings.....

I know my mother is going through it, pretty much daily, but the brothers and I are pretty matter-of-fact about it.

Sis gets a little worked up at times....she and Mom kind of bring it out in each other.

It shouldn't be too hard to talk about.....with a husband. We're a pretty tough lot, generally.


----------



## IowaLez

Hi Peeps,

I have just caught up with the news here in the fiber nest, and so I want to say: I'm glad you don't need surgery, Plendlful, that is great news. I would think the straight arms when sleeping could be hard to do. Maybe the rulers taped on your arms might work?! :grin:

And Woodpecker, I'm glad to hear you are feeling better after this last treatments you had. But I'm sorry to hear about your trouble at work. If he doesn't like women, then I'm going to guess he is gay. Many, many, gay men (but certainly not all, we have gay friends that go back over a decade) do not like women, no matter the circumstances. So going to your HR people is prolly the best thing to do, and get to them first, so they hear your side of things before him. He is a jerk.

So... Two weeks ago I smashed my foot on some wooden doorway trim, and broke a toe on my left foot. 7th time I've broken a toe, 2nd time here in this house. My GF is furious that I go barefoot all the time, when I have such a knack for hurting my feet. So now that toe is itching, inside, and it's healing. It's only slightly yellow green kinda now, not the lovely dark, dark purple and black it was for some time, and it doesn't hurt much now.

So.... Yesterday I had my steel toed, leather boots on for most of the day. My regular shoes have a split sole on one of them, so my foot gets wet inside it when outdoors. And, that afternoon, my little toe was uncomfortable; the bulky sock had bunched up against it, I thought. Then I realized that I was walking kinda funny with that foot. So I took my boots off to relax my feet. Then, after a little while, the toe began to hurt. And the pain got worse quickly. So I took my sock off to look, and found I have _dislocated the toe._ It is leaning to one side, and turned snug against the next door toe, and the little, hurt toe is folding under the next door one, and also not touching the ground when I stand. Walking is very painful, I am hobbling around only when I have to, and I can't sit here at my PC for much longer, it just hurts.

I called my regular orthopedic Dr up in Decorah at the medical center, and he is totally booked this morning. The other Dr is also busy. The triage nurse is going to call me this morning to let me know if they can squeeze me in. The same Drs work at the hospital in Waukon, I think, so don't know if I can see them there. My only other option is to go to Prairie du Chien across the Mississippi in WI. I cannot stand going the whole weekend this way. This hurts much worse than a broken toe. And I can't figure out how this happened. I wasn't barefoot.

But then, yesterday was also a _very exciting day_, and one of the best and happiest I've ever had. 4 days ago, I found a very dear friend on FaceBook, that I met almost 41 years ago on a carnival ride, when I was 13 and he was 19. We haven't had contact with each other for not quite 30 years. He is from Esfahan, Iran, and he was in San Antonio, TX, training to be a fighter jet pilot at the air force base there, and my Mom, I and my maternal grandparents lived in S.A. back then. Mohammed Reza Shah Pahlavi was in power, and Iran was a good friend of the USA, the country was being modernized by the Shah, and Irag was the enemy, being backed by the USSR. This was back in 1973. 

Abbas was actually my boyfriend, and he became a very beloved member of our family, and he was like a big brother to me. He was the most respectful, kind, funny, loving, playful, and good boyfriend I've ever had. His father was a personal friend of the Shah, and the family was wealthy.They had a vacation/seasonal home in India, where they grew flowers. He has one sibling, a younger sister. Abbas was at our house _all the time_, or was at my maternal grandparents house, and he called my Mom, "Mom", which has always made my Mom chuckle a bit. He was _very_ loving and close to her, and his parents were very happy he had a family here to look after him and love him. They sent jewelry and stuff to us for Xmas gifts each year. Abbas spent every Xmas and other holidays with us, of course. Abbas's family are what might be called secular Muslims, they aren't super religious, and Abbas ate pork at our home. His family has none of the wife-beating stuff in it's history.

So I messaged him on FB and when I didn't hear from him right away, I realized that he may not be online much. Frankly, I didn't know Iranians could even be on FB, until I saw a news article that morning about the government being upset that Iranian women are posting photos on FB without wearing their Islamic Scarves. So yesterday morning, I wrote to a young woman on Abbas' FB page, that turned out to be his best friend's daughter (studying for her PhD in Calgary), and she is currently back in Esfahan for the holiday. 

She messaged me that same day, altho it is a big time difference, and she called Abbas to tell him about my messages. She told me he began shouting and hollering with joy, dancing about, and was sooo excited and sooo happy, and was just bouncing off the walls. So she gave him me and my Mom's contact info, and he called me within minutes and it was just super wonderful to hear his voice, even if his English is a bit rusty. He was shouting and talking so fast, and he even remembers my grandparents. The last photos we had from him were before the Revolution, when he married a beautiful young woman. He said back then, he married her because she looked just like me. He had asked my Mom to marry me (at 15), but she said no, so that was that. Yesterday he sent boatloads of kisses to all my family.

The most touching thing was that when I asked about his parents, he said his Mom had died a few yrs ago, but he "still has one Mom, and she lives in Minnesota"! He is calling on Xmas Eve at my Mom's, but when we go to my daughter's house for Xmas Day, we are all going to Skype with him and his family. He has 4 children and one grandson, and his sons are engineers or something like that. His wife is super happy and excited, too. She is sooo pretty. His whole family has known about us all this time. He said he had tried for decades to find us, so had I him, but the Revolution made communication impossible for years, and the internet didn't exist back then. My Mom and I had wondered and worried for years what happened to him and his family.

I think Abbas and I are the most happy, prolly more than my Mom. We are just walking on clouds, and I am so excited to Skype with him in just a few days. I am going to get order a USB camera and microphone today on Amazon, so I can Skype here at home, too.

Gonna go now, and if I'm not on here until after Xmas, I wish all of you a wonderful, happy Holiday.


----------



## MDKatie

Thanks for the input, hercsmama and Forerunner. DH never really liked Christmas even when his mom was around, so it's not totally new for me, but this year he's adamant he doesn't want to take the trip to NC to see my family like we usually do. I am wondering if it has something to do with his mom being gone, or if he just doesn't want to go. I've told him he can stay home, and I'll go alone, but I don't like the thought of him moping around by himself during the holidays. Not sure there's much I can do to change his mind though. 

I mentioned making apple bread for FIL several months ago (MIL made apple bread usually) but DH said I shouldn't make it. So maybe I'll just bring it up to DH and ask if there's anything I can do.


----------



## Kasota

Warm thoughts for everyone as we remember loved ones who have passed. 

MDKatie, sometimes just a quiet "I know you miss your mom." or "I wish she were here, too." can speak volumes. One thing I gave a family member who had lost a loved one was a journal where they could write down their stories of the person. It is hard to think of their stories being lost. They loved it that others wanted to hear what they remembered. Some people are maybe less so inclined to talk and a first Christmas without a family member is especially difficult. Give him space if that is what he needs...just let him know you understand. 

IowaLez, what a wonderful thing that you found your friend!! Wooot!! I'm really happy for you! 

I am glad today is Friday. YAY!!!


----------



## Woodpecker

I got my transfer, thank God! God is so good I wanted that position for over 2 years.

IowaLez, he is supposedly married with grown children but who knows? Either way he is a jerk and I am so grateful I am rid of him.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

rejoicing with you Woodpecker! I am always amazed by those battling illnesses like you that are able to come to work everyday. I cannot imagine. You are amazing, Woodpecker.

Lez, so happy for you for finding your friend- what a wonderful turn of events. Be careful with those precious tootsies of yours - have they checked you for neoropathy? My mom had that extensively and was advised NEVER to go barefoot and to closely inspect her feet every day since she could not feel what was happening to them due to the neuropathy. 

MDKatie, Kasota is right- sometimes just a "I know you miss your mom" or "I know this will be a tough Christmas without your mom" might open a door for your husband to begin to talk- maybe not. 

Oftentimes, I will remind Cabin Fever to call his mom and if he hems and haws about it , I always say "I wish I could call my Mom but I don't have the phone number to heaven. I'd give anything just to hear her voice- to just to be able to tell her I love her one more time". 

When we say our Christmas Eve prayer, we always thank God for the Gift of the Messiah and the blessings we have enjoyed throughout the year and we also always acknowledge those who are NOT with us - those loved ones that have passed that used tp be such a large part pf our Christmas celebration. It is a quiet, bittersweet time of reflection and remembrance and sometimes afterwards, we sit and reflect on Christmases past, the treats my Mom used to bake every year and how she made it so special for all of us, how happy my Dad was to see all of us so happy- the way he used to always hold my Mom close and kiss her on the head as if to say "Look how happy they are! Our babies are happy, what more could we ask for?"

Family holidays are difficult when there is an "empty chair" and a huge part of the celebration is missing. 

I know that for me at least, taking some time to be alone with my thoughts, my sorrow and my loss(especially, outside in the cold and the dark) is what I need to do to make me ready to be able to enjoy the laughter and light of the season. So if he wants to be alone, I say let him be alone. This grief and this loss is our own to work through and to come to terms with. Just remind your DH that he has the love and support of the rest of you- the living- and that in time, his grief will change. 

Hugs to all of you going through difficulties and dealing with sorrow and illness this Christmastime. :grouphug:

Cabin Fever sees the surgeon on Monday to talk about scheduling his knee surgery so we will know more then.

My fiber group met here on Tuesday night for our Christmas get-together and we had so much fun- such an easy, fun group of ladies. We enjoyed lots of yummy treats and supper by the fireside- some spun and others knit while we gabbed and caught up with one of our long lost members that had move out of the area but was able to join us anyway. 

They got to meet my new old CPW and everyone agreed - this wheel is decidely NOT a girl- she is a "he" and we laughed and discussed name possibilities- all of them French. He still has not spoken his name to be- but I feel it will be soon. :grin:


----------



## MDKatie

WIHH, thank you for the wonderful words you wrote. You made me tear up, but it always seems you've got great advice. Thanks also to Kasota and hercsmama. 

Woodpecker, I'm so glad you got your transfer!

Iowalez, that's amazing you found your friend! I hope you have a wonderful Skype with him!


----------



## Marchwind

Lots of good news all around that makes me happy . Lezlie your story brought tears to my eyes. M so happy your found your long lost friend/brother.

Woodpecker fantastic news :buds:

MDKatie I think you have some really great ideas.

We had our spinning group yesterday, it was a holiday potluck too. Good food and good people. One of our members has an online store so she brought her store to us, weeeee! I found something for SvenskaFlicka so I'm going to need your mailing address lady . My good friend and side kick here Jan, I taught her how to spin last spring, she bought a wheel at the Michigan Fiber Festival and she is going gangbusters. Yesterday she wanted me to teach her how to play, I told her I would teach her how to ply from a center pull ball since if she learns one of the harder ways first everything else will be easy. That's usually my philosophy anyway. Well she plied up 3 skeins during our meeting and spin a partial bobbin. I'm so proud of her. I bought her a WIP tool and a pair of sheep earrings from the stuff that member brought.

I got my bonus from work and now I can get the new tires I need for my little car. I'm also having the oil changed and the brakes looked at. That will be a big load off my mind.


----------



## Taylor R.

It's getting nasty, weather-wise, in my neck of the woods today. We've got some incredibly slick roads. I took off work today because my poor husband has a miserable viral something-or-other, so I'm hanging out with the kiddos, making Christmas candy and working on some last minute presents.


----------



## Kasota

Woodpecker, that is great news about your transfer! Wooot!!! 

WIHH, I sure hope all goes well with the doc appointment. It's so nervewracking waiting to see what the verdic may be. I'm so glad you had fun with your fiber group! 

Marchwind, sounds like you had a fun gathering, too! Yay for the new tires! I got a spot bonus a month ago at work for some project that I took on and I used it to buy tires, too. It has made all the difference in the world getting around with all the snow we've had! 

Taylor, the good thing about bad weather is that you don't have to feel guilty for staying in "working" on other things. What kind of candy are you making? 

I spent some time at the repair shop today. Left control arm and bushing were going bad on my car and I sure didn't want to trash my new tires by dog-tracking around town. I am hoping this is the end of repairs for a while. Last month it was tire rods and ball joints. Had the car not needed to dip into my back pocket to stay functional I could have bought a spinning wheel. LOL!!! 

I sent an email to the seller on this wheel: 
http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/art/4254088658.html 
I am wondering if the price is a typo. If it is not I am sure it will be sold already.


----------



## Taylor R.

I made cashew clusters, peanut butter balls, and my 'snickers' bars before I started feeling suspiciously feverish. HE GAVE HIS VIRUS TO ME!!!! Guess I'll be taking tomorrow off, too. The youngest kiddo seems to have what ails us, too.

I'm sorry you've been fighting with the car, Kasota. Hopefully this will do it, as I know how nerve wracking it can be to go out in the ice and snow when everything isn't working perfectly. I've been lucky enough to not run into any problems with my van since we bought it last fall, but I asked for new tires for Christmas from my Dad. He tends to be an exuberant gifter, and I'd much rather he buy me something I really need than spending a few hundred dollars on something totally crazy (for instance, a fur coat, diamond necklace, or patio set...he likes a one stop shopping experience..one gift for each of us, way more expensive than necessary, all from the same place).


----------



## Kasota

Taylor, sorry to hear you got hit with a rotten virus, especially just before Christmas! Hope you get the tires  

So my mom is freaking out about Christmas. She had decided to just give people cards with money but now she has decided it is to cold-hearted. She has to give everyone a little something. I should have anticipated this. So I came up with the idea of just zipping up to Michaels and getting some of those neat paper covered boxes with lids. Sometimes they have some really pretty ones and they come in all sizes. I have an enourmous coffee cup collection in boxes in the basement. I will dig through it and put together some gift boxes with some specialty coffee and mugs. It will do for a "little something." 

One year we gave each family a movie night basket. Bought each person a movie, a liter bottle of pop, popcorn, and other munchies and candy. Everyone loved it. 

I guess I know what I will be doing tomorrow! It will keep my mind off spinning wheels.


----------



## Falls-Acre

The sales season is finally starting to wind down. It's been a really good season! Lots of sales, lots of stories, and many custom requests. I created a Star Wars light saber pattern on request, sold a bunch of them, but they are very hard on my hands. So I probably won't make any more for a little while. I also invented a new sales ploy, because so many people have beloved pets, I decided to try to create thread-art pet portraits, or Mini-Me Pets. The first was a hard one, a brown spotted white Italian Greyhound. it took awhile to make, but came out awesome! The owner was thrilled.

On a more personal note, my hand, the one I had problems with 6 months ago, is still giving me problems, probably aggravated by how I haven't really been able to rest it. So I finally went back to the doctor to see what is the issue. The plain truth is no one actually knows! I've been X-rayed and sent to a hand specialist. He drew blood to test for various blood related arthritis due to some fairly unusual family history. He's also supposed to order an MRI.


----------



## Kasota

Falls-Acre, I am new here. What sorts of things do you make? I would love to see a picture of some of your pet portraits. That's a bummer you are having such trouble with your hand and even more frustrating when the docs can't figure out what it is. Ugh. 

I spent the day shopping and putting gift bags together and digging around for cool coffee cups. My sister is going to be really pleased with one of her presents. She wants to learn to spin so I got her a drop spindle kit but I am taking out the roving that came with it and giving her some better stuff. It's a blend of various shades of purple.  

I resented spending the time this evening to dye my hair. It took away from my fiber time. LOL! I really wish I could just quit dying my hair. Without color my hair is pretty much pure white. The problem is work. When I was not coloring my hair they treated me like I didn't have a brain in my head for techy stuff. A goodly portion of my job involves tech and I was getting passed up for projects. Started dying my hair and suddenly they started taking me more seriously. Sad, but true. 

I wish I could find a job where I could crochet for a living. LOL!!!


----------



## hercsmama

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVE!!!

Hope everyone is caught up on all the prep and to-do lists!!
I've just got a bit of puttering to get the last minute things done. So most of today will be spent relaxing with Miss Seraphine, and watching Christmas movies.I'm working on trying to spin thin enough to get a good three ply, for socks. I have no trouble with singles, and two ply, but three is really eluding me. As soon as I give it that wack at the end, it blooms all over and is way to thick. Works for house socks, but not for regular ones. gre:
I managed to get a picture of The Sweater That Never Ends this morning, as the dog tore the wrapping paper, so I had to re wrap. Waiting for my pone to email it to my computer, so I can post it for ya'll.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I am just about ready to start on my prep! We are going to my cousin's for the evening, and maybe spending the night, so I don't have to do a whole meal, just a dessert and a snack.  So I'm making spicey chex mix and marbled chocolate cheesecake. (Not baking the two at the same time, though.) I think I'll also be wrapping gifts this morning too. We won't be opening gifts until Friday if we make it back to Nebraska, but I think it'll be nice to have a stack of presents here. 

Hercsmama, I can't wait to see your sweater!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Youngest son got home last night!! Yippee! His 21st birthday was Sunday, so he went to friend's house after spending some time here. Predictably, he got drunk but did text me and let me know he was staying over night at his friend's place.

I'm busy making up logs of soap for other son & DIL ~Dan & Stephanie~ (4 logs yesterday & 3 more today), plus cooking 3 turkeys for the church's Christmas dinner tomorrow. Will spend Christmas day at church cooking and feeding 500+ folks. (_and sometimes Paul_) will be delivering dinners to shut-ins and chauffeuring folks to and from the dinner. 

Dan & Stephanie will be here Thursday evening with Punky & my mother. Will have a big ham dinner on Friday.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm SO NOT ready for Christmas. I'm still not feeling great, all three kids wound up with the ick, and I have so much to do. It helps that we're too sickly to go anywhere so we don't have any celebrations outside of our house to prepare for. I've got to make cookies for Santa, clean the house, finish wrapping, etc.

Thankfully my dad offered to take care of much of Christmas dinner for me (the first time he's cooked for me since I was 8 years old and he realized I could do it). Everybody else is too scared of our germs to come by :shocked: so I guess if I don't get everything done, there won't really be any one around to notice except me.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I don't like that you got sick, just that people are scared of your germs. To me it's a relief when things are hectic to be left alone! Even though you don't feel good, there is less stress because you don't need to "entertain" visitors.


----------



## Taylor R.

Everyone who might see Christmas pictures with our messy house in the background knows I've been sick for days. I've decided the house cleaning can wait until we're better unless my husband feels the need to do it when he gets home from work. We're having frozen pizza for Christmas Eve dinner


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Here's our Christmas wish for you- Merry Christmas! 

I am done with work (until Thursday :sob 

and we are off to church to celebrate this joyous day and the birth of our Savior. 

I'll be wishing all of you a wonderful time of celebration and family gatherings and food and fun and light and music and feasting.

Merry Christmas! And may all your dreams come true!


----------



## Miz Mary

With, LOVE this years photo with the jeep !!!! We are just hgavng snacks for supper ....cheese ,meat, crackers !


----------



## Kasota

Merry Christmas, everyone! 

Looking forward to seeing a picture of the sweater that never ends...  

Taylor, I hope you are feeling better soon! 

Cyndi, so glad you get to see your son! Mine is coming home tomorrow. Yay!  

It's a quiet evening here. Our family celebration will be tomorrow. Mom is busy putting the finishing touches on a blue scarf she is making for a friend. All I have to do is wrap the remote control truck we bought for my grand-nephew. I'm looking forward to sleeping in a bit tomorrow. I am usually up at 5 at the latest. Sleeping in until 6 is like heaven! 

It was Christmas Eve many long years ago when I first noticed stars. I was so little and yet I remember it so, so clearly. We were walking the several blocks to the church for midnight service. I had this rabbit fur muff to tuck my hands in and it had a little holly decoration on the front. I looked up and there for the first time I saw stars. It was so crisp out and so dark. Not a cloud above us...the heavens were lit up by millions of bits of light. So bright and so, so beautiful. I remember feeling so amazed I could not walk. How could anything be so beautiful?? I stood there in the middle of the road not wanting to breathe or speak or break the spell. My siblings were all so much older than I. Two of them scolded me. "Come ON!!!" But my brother, Charles, said, "Leave her alone. She's all wrapped up in wonder." 

May you all find something this night to wrap you up in wonder. 

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## 354508

DH and I came home from work after only a half day yesterday, as I was suffering from a stomach bug, and we carpool. I was thankfully feeling well enough to get some of my housework done in anticipation for today. Youngest DD is spending Christmas with her dad, so we celebrated with her today. She loved the doll house that FIL and I made for her, and told me "it's better than a Barbie dream house!" That's a success in my book.  My parents, sister, her bf and son, and my in laws came over for dinner. I made ham and bean soup, and DH, Adam, made chili and fruitcake. My mom made rolls, and MIL made pie. We all ate too much, but it was good. Adam got me the fancy new crockpot I've been eyeing with a locking lid, probe thermometer setting, and programmable timer. I'm very excited to try it out! He got a new Dutch oven and a woodstove cook book from my parents, so there will be lots of good food in the house soon. Mom really liked the scarf and hat set I crocheted her, but the hat I made my nephew is a bit small, it fits, but probably only for the rest of this winter. It was so enjoyable to spend time with both the families, and watch the kids play. I hope everyone else enjoys their holidays as much as we have!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Sitting back watching a Doctor Who marathon with my son and crocheting snowflakes .... a light snow is falling. All is well with the world!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yesterday was like the worst Christmas ever, in a way.

We went to my cousin's house up here on Christmas Eve, and stayed the night. (She is my mother's first cousin.) Her husband has been very ill with cancer, and was bedbound in a hospital bed for Christmas.
Christmas morning, we all got up, me and DH, my cousin, and my cousin's husband's sister, who also spent the night. I made breakfast, and then my cousin came upstairs and told us that her husband was not going to make it. 

He left us to spend Christmas with Jesus a couple of hours later while we were singing Christmas songs. Their daughter and granddaughter were able to come say goodbye, but their son and his family were down in Kansas. 

I knit him some socks recently. He loved his socks, I guess. Had them on the bed with him because he wasn't wearing socks in his warm bed. He had a good life, but he was still too young. He and his wife had just retired. 

Worst Christmas ever, in a lot of ways.


----------



## Forerunner

None of us are immune to reality, I don't care how they spin it.

Cherish those you have.......


----------



## hercsmama

:grouphug:
I'm so sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Marchwind

It is a sad thing to lose someone. It is special that you all were there and able to sing him out in style.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

How wonderful you were there to support your cousin when she needed you most and to be there and spend some time with that dear one before he took his Journey. 

How wonderful he was able to be home. 

As FR said - cherish one another.


----------



## hercsmama

I absolutely have to share this picture of Colton. Omgoodness, he is just too cute!
Keith and I got him this little four wheeler, along with way to much other stuff,for Christmas. He figured out how to ride it in 2 minutes, you push a button and it goes like 2 miles an hour. While my walls and cabinets took a bit of a beating, he needs to learn to steer, he had a ball.
This thing won best present of the year hands down!


----------



## Kasota

(((((SvenskaFlicka))))) My heart sure goes out to you and yours. What a blessing that he was able to be home and with loved ones!! 

Debi, love the picture! He sure looks happy! 

I got my grand-nephew a remote control truck for Christmas. Oh, he is just too cute. He is coming up on 4 years of age and has a vocabulary that's amazing...but it cracks me up to see this tiny kid who looks remarkably like an elf say such things as, "Incidentally, Auntie Linda....." When we were taking the truck out of the box and I pulled out the controller he asked, "Oh! Is that the remote control device?" I could just snuggle him forever....

My brothers came over today and cleared the snow off the roof and off the deck while I was at work. I was sooo grateful to see that when I got home! Parts of my roof had well over two feet of snow and the deck had three feet. Bless them both!


----------



## PKBoo

Svenska - so sorry to hear about your Christmas, but glad you were there to support your cousin. Our family here has been 'cherishing each other' as well.

I haven't been around much - it's been a rough month for us... my brother was in the hospital (he's okay), then a few weeks ago my FIL was diagnosed with lung cancer again. He's been getting radiation 5 days/week, and chemo 1x/week, and my MIL has Alzheimer's, so it's been a rough road. The prognosis is good though, so we're keeping a positive attitude. 

Then to top it off, DH is being transferred out of state! He does have until the end of June, but he's going down for two weeks in January (and I'm going to go for a long weekend to see what it's like). We love where we are, and do NOT want to leave. So we're looking at all options, and hopefully he'll be able to get another job here (although there just aren't that many...  ) 

So we've been spending a lot of time with family, and traveling to FILs, who lives an hour away. I've gotten a lot of knitting done though! Pictures to come in the 'winter projects'


----------



## Falls-Acre

Kasota said:


> Falls-Acre, I am new here. What sorts of things do you make? I would love to see a picture of some of your pet portraits. That's a bummer you are having such trouble with your hand and even more frustrating when the docs can't figure out what it is. Ugh.
> 
> I wish I could find a job where I could crochet for a living. LOL!!!


As much as I would love to tell you that I actually "make a living" with crochet, I'm not quite there yet. But I do supplement my income very nicely with my part-time business! And I have a feeling if I really was able to put a lot of time into it, or had some help, I possibly could make a go of it. Every year I do better, I even have some regular customers.

I consider myself primarily to be an amigurumist, I specialize in crocheted animals and toys. I do offer other things, sold a large number of knit dishcloths, crocheted hats, and woven shawls this year too. I accept a lot of custom work and this year have taken on the role of "manufacturer" (use that term loosely) because I have been verbally contracted to make thread-art alpaca replicas for 2 Alpaca farms. One of them I'll also be taking over the role of producing scarves as well.

As far as photos... well, that gets a little difficult, because I no longer have a PC that I put photos on, I've been using a tablet for internet and my phone for photos... and ne'er the twain have met! In other words, I have no idea how to get the pictures from my phone to this website on my tablet! I'll attach a couple older pics though, to give you an idea what I do. 

On another note, Svenska, I'm so sorry to read about your cousin's husband. So glad family was there, but so sad at the same time.


----------



## canadiangirl

SvenskaFlicka, so sorry about your loss. It was nice that you were there to help support your cousin. I'm sure it was a blessing to her.

Finally the wind down for me- Christmas retail season is done, and it was a good year. I have 19 bars of cured soap left, so we'll be busy making sure stocks are back up in the next week or two. I do 24 varieties, so I'll be busy lol.
I had an open house drop in party here on Christmas eve with ton's of family and friends. It's a lot of work to go straight out of my busiest season into entertainment but I love seeing everyone, especially all the wee ones just vibrating with excitement. My daughters enjoy inviting friends and potential beaus, all told we probably had about 50 people here at one point. Christmas was off to my parents for a quieter dinner, and yesterday was a sit and knit day while watching Netflix or as I call it Knit Flicks : )
My Christmas knitting is done, I did sweaters for Mom and Dad, so now I'm going to concentrate on learning to spin and a few "selfish" projects for me. There's January planned : ) The LYS is having a big sale so heading over there this afternoon. Psst- Don't tell my hubby, he thinks there's no more room for wool. Silly man.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

just sitting here and I am FINALLY able to sit and relax- parties are over, cards and gifts have been given and received, trips to the Cities are behind us, families have been visited, calls have been made to far and wide, candleight Christmas Eve church service attended, a little worship time with God spent out under the canopy of His heavens, the fire is cracking, its all white outside, no more holiday baking to do, the house is clean, the laundry is done and I actually knitted and spun last night after work! ahhhhhhhhhhh

We have impending blizzard conditions for Sunday and Monday so today, I will stack some firewood and do some shoveling, feed the birdies and fill up with gas. 
Oh and for those who are interested - here is a link to a slide show of our Christmas cabin home here in the northwoods. Enjoy!

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/cabinfever_MN/slideshow/Our%20Christmas%20Album


----------



## IowaLez

We had a nice Xmas, and i got to Skype with Abbas, his wife Farahnaz, and his 20 yo daughter.

But most of MY gifts are MISSING, GONE, and so far, no one seems to have seen or found them, anywhere. The one hotel is a nice place, and has security in place with the room attendants, so I am sure it's not there. But the Super 8 in Ankeny was a majorly *dirtbag* place, worst motel EVER, and I wonder if one of the nasty staff or "Hadji Lodge" owners stole the bag from our room while we were gone all day and into the night. Opium perfume, watch, chocolates, little bookbinding kit and a $100 bill, are all missing. All Stan's gifts made it home, tho. So I was crying last night when I got home and most of my stuff was gone. All I came home with was a tiny box of Godive choclates, and a glass ornament, and 2 bottles of perfume...

We were late getting home yesterday evening, just about dark outside, and the wellhead had frozen, so no water, and the furnace had broken, a motor seized up, so the house was freezing cold. Stan had to go get a torpedo type heater to thaw the well, and called the heating and plumbing guy, who got us up and running in a couple hours, so we are okay now.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

poor Lez! That is awful! I think we stayed at that hovel once- we were in the room for about 5 minutes when I saw a mouse run along the baseboard. 

They moved us to another room but- no, just...no. Sadly, Ankeny is where we often need to stop and get a cheap room on our way south- just NOT THAT hotel.

What a sad homecoming with all the mechanical failures. Stan is one tough hombre (for a Jewish kid! :grin you can tell him I said that!  :kiss:

Hopefully your Christmas wrecks are behind you and now you and Stan can sit back for a bit and enjoy a laid back wintertime. So sorry about the theft of your gifts. 

One of the best investments we ever made was our whole house security system and low temperature sensor/alarm- so even if we are in Texas when the power goes out or a tree goes through a window, we are alerted and we can call neighbors to run over and make things secure until we get back. Having the house freeze up and burst waterpipes and wells is a nightmare we really want to avoid!


----------



## Taylor R.

Our Christmas went pretty darn good considering we were all still pretty puny (though we are getting better now). My little brother and his lady came over to see the kiddos (they were hoping to catch present opening, but our kiddos are early risers and we were done opening by 5:30 am), then my dad surprised us and showed up with breakfast materials and for the first time in years, he cooked! Then they all gave us a nap break in the afternoon, and came back with dinner in tow. It was incredibly awesome, the first Christmas in years where I haven't been responsible for all the food and coordination.

Dad didn't get me tires for Christmas this year, but he did do very well. He got me a dehydrator, a new pressure canner (the one I was using was a bit sketchy), and a Ziploc vacuum sealer system. My husband got me a gift card to my LYS and a set of Knooks (the little knit with a crochet hook doodads, which turned out to be way cooler than I would have ever anticipated as I can knit much faster with them than I can needles).

The kids and I have been enjoying Christmas break by laying around, watching movies, and indulging heavily in our Christmas candy. My dad has been running around my house completing little projects that we hadn't gotten around to (replacing the kitchen light fixture, repairing a door frame, rewiring the bathroom, etc.).


----------



## Kasota

Lez, that is just rotten!!! I am so, so sorry! And then to come home and the well head is frozen. Glad you had the torpedo heater! 

Taylor, I have never heard of Knooks. I'll have to google them. 

WIHH, thank you so for sharing the pictures! Your home is simply lovely. I love the gray fur hat...wherever did you get it? I'd love to find one for my BF. 

Canadiangirl, sounds like you have a lot of soap to restock! Glad to hear you had a good retail season! 

Falls-Acre, I love your work! Especially the bunny. 

I am so glad it is the weekend. We were short staffed on supervisors all week on account of the holidays. I'm glad they will all be back on Monday. I just want to curl up in a chair and work on my hooded scarf.


----------



## Kasota

I am so frustrated. The person I bought the wheel from off of Ebay seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth. She contacted me before Christmas and said she would ship it the next day. Then she contacted me on the 25th and said she hadn't shipped it yet but she would on the 26th and would send me the shipping information later in the day so that I could track it. I responded to her email thanking her for letting me know and I was looking forward to getting the wheel and to getting the tracking number. I didn't hear from her on the 26th so I sent her a message asking if she had the tracking number. No response. I sent another on the 27th. No response. Nothing. Still nothing this morning. 

I contacted Ebay and they said they couldn't help because I paid via PayPal. I went to the PayPal resolution site and they said I first had to set up an account but the system would not let me. Ugh. Finally after sleuthing a bit I found a PayPal contact number and a very nice lady got the claim filed for me and asked if I still wanted the item or if I just wanted it all cancelled. I would still like the wheel so she said they would contact the seller and if I didn't have the wheel by January 6th they would credit my account. She also said that if the item is not as described that they would also assist in resolution or credit. 

Rats. Just rats. Hopefully it will all get worked out and I'll get my wheel.


----------



## Pearl B

SvenskaFlicka, (((Hugs)))
At least he is at peace & in a place where his body doesnt hurt anymore. When my father passed about 3 years ago, it was after us, the remaining family memebers got together & came & saw him in the hospital. He was supposedly unconscious, yet I think he knew, & said goodbye then.

PKBoo,
I hope your Brother & FIL & MIL, will be alright.I hope your Dh can find work locally!

IowaLez,
That's horrible! I wouldnt put it past the owner. Long story short, years ago my now x & I stayed at a place the owner swiped some of our stuff. I hope the house is getting back in order. 2 worst problems a person can have, imo. No water or heat.

Hercsmama, 
I swear your Dh looks like my X. We were together about 17 years, apart about 17. He was the 1st real love of my life. We have been talking to each other for near a year, daily for the last few months, as hes going through some stuff.

Kasota,
I hope everything works out with your wheel! Hopefully its just due to the holidays & she will get back to you soon. I know what its like to wait & anticipate your 1st wheel.
*************



I got tired of life with no pets & got a couple of parakeets from Petsmart. One of those I was there & so were they moments. One of the mistakes I made with my last bird was not having another birdy for him to relate too & as a result he clung way to close to me. Petsmart tries to sell all boys. The way they interact, I think a girl slipped into the bunch & I brought her home. :thumb: I was hoping to luck out & get a girl. 

I wound up with an absolute mouse invasion. Last count I got 14 in snap traps. I really thought i had the place sealed up fairly good. It is totally my fault. I let my garbage service lapse & had a temporary/makeshift storage about 6 ft from the house. I was only going to use it a couple weeks. That turned into a few months to many. Finally got that all cleaned out & thats when the invasion began. Im pretty sure where thay are getting in & have that all borded up for now. I have some building supplies & was going to get that part of the place fixed up anyways.

I really think my Cockatiel helped keep em at bay too. Cause its better now than it was when I had him & I never saw one, or any signs of one either.
I guess on the bright side, Im feeling better. I do have health problems & thought I had taken a turn for the worse. 
Redoing some of my food storage. Most everything powdered is in hard plastic. The only exceptian was pasta, Idahoian instant mashed potatoes & brownie mix. Now everything, & I do mean everything is going into hard plastic. And since I have garbage service back, all trash will be taken out in the evening after dinner.

I also decided it was time to start heating with propane again too. I was trying with just electric heaters, it wasnt enough to keep me or the pipes from freezing up, & I was overloading & tripping the circuit breakers all the time too.
It uses a 120 gallon tank, which is a little more in my price range. I cant afford to keep & fill the 400 gallon tanks that most use here. The duct system was so bad & full of holes I boarded it over anyways. I figure if I just run it minimally & on the coldest night, in conjunction with the electric heaters, its gonna work out all around. My propane bill wont be that high, nor my electric, & I can stop tripping the circuit breakers.
I did think that I could just hook up a 100 gallon tank & be good to go. Not so. Installing the gas was more expensive than the heater itself. In the end, it really is nice to finally have some heat again, other than electric.

I want to make it look as close to a real fireplace as I can so soon Im gonna get a few bricks & a pipe, paint em black & stick em on it. The top does get very hot, so I gotta figure out what would be best to use, I think its gonna be brick.


----------



## Kasota

PearlB, I'm glad you got your propane heater and that you are feeling a bit better. Bummer about the mouse invasion. 

The parakeets are adorable! I just love parakeets. That's a nice set up for them, too. Nice a long so they have space enough to stretch their wings. What did you name them?


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you Kasota!

I haven't really named em yet. Cept maybe Trouble, & more!! :hysterical:
I got the bigger cage cause I thought they were fighting. After watching some U tube vids, I think its the start of mating rituals! They seem happy in it. Im glad too, they do have room to fly a bit, & get more exercise. I think its about as big as what they had at Petsmart, & there were a lot more birds in it too.
They do like it when I use my drop spindle, seems to fascinate them.

I think the mice are pretty well gone now. I think theres one more & I got more traps yesterday, so hopefully by the morning it will be zero! I know that's why I started feeling ill now.


I hope that lady gets in touch with you about the wheel! Hopefully its just the holidays.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota that just stinks  I hope you get your wheel, it seemed like it was too good to be true for a brand new wheel. I'm also glad PayPal is on it, shame on eBay for not following through.

Pearl I hope you got a male and female birdie. Did you name them yet?

PKBoo I am sorry for your year of troubles. I wish you a much better year in 2014. I'm so glad you stopped by.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thoughts, hugs and prayers to all who need them.

PKBoo every time I look at the stars I think of you. I pray 2014 is better.

I really missed the christmas of my childhood this year.


----------



## Pearl B

Marchwind,
Im thinking of naming 'em Romeo & Juliet. I just want to make sure they are indeed M&F. :hysterical:

Woodpecker,
There are times I miss those too!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I am so happy that you got some new budgies, Pearl B.

They remind me of this artist's work, John Cody: http://paintedwings.com/BotanicalGifts/JohnCodyPrints.html


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you GAM!

I love that artwork! I got some really cool birdie stencils for my Traveller pedals too.

I was in the middle of trying to get it painted & finished when the mice invasion began. Im waiting till I get one more wax finish, which is on its way here now. 
Its gonna be a combo of Black, pink, hopefully mahagony red, & a kinda medium oak.


Ive just about got my little electric spinner finished, just needs some finishing touches


----------



## Kasota

PayPal contacted the seller of the spinning wheel and she went out the next day and shipped it. She had apparently been busy with other things. I get that. I would not have been so worried if she had not simply stopped communicating with me. 

So now... I HAVE TRACKING NUMBERS! The countdown begins! Wooot!!!!!! 

I have been watching Three Bags Full and dreaming. In my dreams I become excellent at my craft...hahahahahaha....and have many long hours of calm and peaceful spinning. I am quite sure the reality will have me tearing my hair out as I learn...but it's my fantasy so I'll enjoy it the way I want for now. 

I learned about the ping test on fleece from Three Bags Full and had to run to my fleece and see. I tried in three spots. She PINGED! Woot!


----------



## Pearl B

Im glad everything worked out & the wheel is on its way!!!

I swear a 1st wheel is like a first love, you never forget it, & you act just like it is.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Ending my year wirh a broken ankle. Slipped on ice taking Punky out of her carseat frim the truck. She bis okay. 

Compound fracture just above ankle on left leg. Bone through skin & all. Pretty gnarly. Thank goodness it's not my treadling leg! 

On my way via ambulance to larger city/hospital for surgery.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

oh Cyndi!!!!!!!!!!  I saw the pics on facebook and that is one HORRIFIC injury!!!! 

How have you managed to retain consciousness is beyond me. You are one tough MUTHA! :bow: :bow: :bow:

You are in my prayers and thoughts and I am sending you every bit of good energy and positive thoughts I can muster! Please keep us advised - you are in for a lengthy convalescence, I fear. I thought you had a bad knee!?!?!?!?!?!? But this injury trumps even that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forerunner

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Ending my year wirh a broken ankle. Slipped on ice taking Punky out of her carseat frim the truck. She bis okay.
> 
> Compound fracture just above ankle on left leg. Bone through skin & all. Pretty gnarly. Thank goodness it's not my treadling leg!
> 
> On my way via ambulance to larger city/hospital for surgery.


:huh:


Sometimes Paul couldn't fix it ? :lookout:


----------



## Pearl B

Oh Cyndi, Major Ouch...........

I will be keeping you in my thoughts & prayers.
Good Luck & God Bless


----------



## Kasota

Oh, no!!!! Cindi, what a horrible thing to have happen! You are surely in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## hercsmama

Cyndi!!
Sending many, many good thoughts your way!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Cyndi, my stomach did a flip-flop just reading that. 
Just be glad you aren't a horse. :teehee:


----------



## Miz Mary

OH NO CYNDI !! I ill be praying for a speedy recovery , and thank the Lord it wasnt your wrist or hand so ya cant fiber !!


----------



## 354508

Ewwww. You poor woman. I hope they can get you straightened out, literally and figuratively. Glad your little one didn't get hurt too.


----------



## Marchwind

Well crap!! That is just awful Cyndi, I'm keeping you in my thoughts for the best possible outcome and a quick healing time. Glad Punky is okay, she must have been scared, poor sweetie. Please let us know how surgery went and what the doctors said.


----------



## Woodpecker

Will be sending healing prayers your way Cyndi.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

poor Cyndi -per her facebook posts - 

she is on a heavy duty morphine drip for pain and they have stabilized the fracture but have to wait until swelling goes down before they will attempt surgery (likely titanium pins and screws). 

This was a NASTY compound fracture - one of the worst I have seen - it looked more like a Civil War battlefield wound (which - in a way - is fitting :grin: ) 

Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers - (she will likely be posting here through the haze of the meds - so take what she says with a bucket of salt. :grin


----------



## hercsmama

Thanks for the update WIHH. 
I don't do FB, wish her well for me!:kiss:


----------



## Forerunner

I bet I know a girl who's gunna get all the knitting time she wants, guilt-free, in the next few months....... :whistlin:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I hear ya, FR - but not being able to get up and get the needles you need, etc will make her cuckoo in no time. Ask me how I know - I have been down that "restricted to bed rest" thing and I came out the other side a raving lunatic. :run: :grin:

poor Cyndi

she is not the fragile Southern Belle-type hothouse flower that will "enjoy" a long-term recuperation, I fear. (No offense, Southern-Belles. :lookout


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Not a hot house flower at all! 

Thanks for the well wishes & prayers, they mean so very much to me & has helped keep my thoughts positive. 

As bad as this is, it could be so much worse. There were no busted arteries or veins, nerves are okay. Not sure about ligaments or soft tissue damage.


----------



## betty modin

You're in my prayers for a quick and uneventful recovery. 
In all the ice we've had, I worry about that sort of thing alot-living alone, I carry the cordless phone when I do my chores in the winter time (there's no cell service because of the way the mountains fold us in here)
betty


----------



## frazzlehead

Betty, I do the same - if I'm home alone, I take a phone when I go outside to do chores ... it could be a long time before someone noticed I hadn't come in otherwise!

SvenskaFlicka, my condolences on your loss. I have to say, though, if I could leave this world in any way I chose, being at home with my family singing Christmas carols would be the very best thing I can possibly imagine. How wonderful of you all to give him that gift for his passing.

MLF - yikes and good heavens and I hope you get great drugs and lots of help!

Everyone else - I have read along but my brain is foggy and I can't keep everything straight today. Much love to all, though, and wishes for a PEACEFUL new year!


----------



## Marchwind

Well I guess she unfriended me on FB  I hope you are able to get the swelling down so you can have the surgery you need. I'm sure "Sometimes Paul" will be able to rig something up for her to be able to access fiber tools. I hear he is handy like that


----------



## Pearl B

Marchwind,

Maybe she just hit the wrong thing on Facebook. Its easy to do. At least for me it is. I was checking my friends list once & think I almost deleted half of them.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

You're not there any more, Marchie? Perkaset & tramadol plus working from phone. You havev been warned ... pics arw grapgic.


----------



## Kris in MI

Checking in. . . read up on everything I missed, but can't remember enough to comment on any of it except Cyndi's ankle. A big huge OUCH!! Hope everything heals well and quickly.

After a marathon sewing and knitting (and during a power outage, no less) to get Christmas presents done, I'm happy to say "I did it!" Everything on the list for handmade gifts got done, and given, on time: 3 hats, 3 scarves, 2 knit & stuffed horses, 4 aprons, some quilted bowl holders for using in the microwave, a casserole carrier, a set of felted dryer balls, 2 dish cloths, 2 pair of socks. . . Even though it did mean spending about 12 hours of a 14 hour drive to South Carolina knitting feverishly to finish the socks I wanted to give my soon to be d-i-l for Christmas! Sure made the car ride go faster :teehee:

Home now, laundry almost caught up (gone 5 days), and ready to pull out the shawl for myself that I had to set aside in November in order to get all the presents done. Finishing the shawl will be my January project, and I'm going to try real hard not to start any new knitting until that shawl is done. 

_Edited to add gratuitous cute grandbaby photo _


----------



## Kasota

Hello, all!

Cindi, I'm glad to hear there was not more damage than there might have been. Warm hugs and many prayers for you! 

I have today off of work! Woooohoooo! And since tomorrow is a company holiday I have it off as well. Fiber time! Fiber time!! Happy happy fibery time!


----------



## Marchwind

Work has been crazy. Michigan State Univ. is going to the Rose Bowl and the last three days all our flights have been packed to overflowing with people heading to Pasadena for the game. We have laughingly warned people wearing sweatshirts for other teams that they are headed into a sea of a Green and White. I hate to think what some of these people are paying to go, whole families, generations all going together. It is nice to know Michigan will be so well represented 

Cyndi, I sent you a friend request. I know you are on your phone and on great drugs, I suppose we can forgive your typos . Said the queen of typos, and other indiscretions that may occur.

Graphic photos don't bother me, thankfully I didn't inherit my mothers propensity to faint at the sight of blood.

I found a few glove patterns that may work, one is missing the finger tips which may work for him too. I also found a few footie patterns to try. I have a bunch of Paton's Kroy sock yarn use up. It is still frustrating for me since I still don't have my needles with me and I have to buy new ones when I have a new pattern that calls for a size I don't have. It gets very expensive. Fortunately I have my interchangeable circs my sister gave me and the ones I had made for me. It's those darn double pointed needles, grrr.


----------



## Marchwind

The new FAC is up please post there from now on. Here is the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ts/504400-fac-january-2014-a.html#post6886418


----------

